# Duke's new booties and other cute pics....



## Goldens R Great

Such a handsome boy. He looks good in his new booties too!


----------



## Rob's GRs

LOL, the facial expression with the booties looks like he is saying "_you got to be kidding me_"......


----------



## Shellbug

I just love the name Duke. Those pictures are adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Rob's GRs said:


> LOL, the facial expression with the booties looks like he is saying "_you got to be kidding me_"......


That was it exactly! My neighbor shook his head and laughed when he saw us coming! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I just got Bentley the same ones! How do Duke's fit? I'm not sure if Bentley's are too tight at the top, especially on his front legs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Heart O'Gold said:


> I just got Bentley the same ones! How do Duke's fit? I'm not sure if Bentley's are too tight at the top, especially on his front legs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Duke's seem a little tight at top too, but he walks just fine and when he starts jumping in snow they stay on. I'm interested in other's experience too..,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

jennretz said:


> That was it exactly! My neighbor shook his head and laughed when he saw us coming! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Update: I thought my neighbor was laughing at me, but he stopped me today to say he bought the same ones for his german shepard after he saw us! LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson

*Boots,*

Bella has boots also.
Mutt-Luks.
They keep her feet warm & protect them from road salt.
Mike D


----------



## jennretz

mddolson said:


> Bella has boots also.
> Mutt-Luks.
> They keep her feet warm & protect them from road salt.
> Mike D


Bella is very stylish! What a great name...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*New Fashion Trend*

You guys are all starting a new Fashion Trend.
I'd buy them for Tucker and Tonka, but I don't think they'd keep them on even for a minute!


----------



## jennretz

Socks? What socks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Puppy picture of Duke...he was so tiny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Josie has boots too! She knows she gets to play outside for a long time whenever she has them on. 

I've never seen the type of boots you have. What brand are they?


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Josie has boots too! She knows she gets to play outside for a long time whenever she has them on.
> 
> I've never seen the type of boots you have. What brand are they?


Just the petco ones...i bought the fancier ones, but they are too big and won't stay on...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Another picture of Duke now that we use the seat belt









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> Just the petco ones...i bought the fancier ones, but they are too big and won't stay on...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Josie's are called Ultra Paws. I found them online. They work great! I've never had an issue with them coming off and she has spent many hours out with my dad ice fishing. We went for a hike today in deep snow and had no issues.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Josie's are called Ultra Paws. I found them online. They work great! I've never had an issue with them coming off and she has spent many hours out with my dad ice fishing. We went for a hike today in deep snow and had no issues.


Thanks! I'll check them out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

The key is having two velcro straps. The best part about them, though, is how funny Josie looks when she's trying to walk with them on in the house.


----------



## jennretz

my husband told me tonight that I need to get a different color for Duke. He said purple is not a masculine color and Duke is embarrassed to wear them! LOL...


----------



## Kevin21

jennretz said:


> my husband told me tonight that I need to get a different color for Duke. He said purple is not a masculine color and Duke is embarrassed to wear them! LOL...


That's how I've always felt with those boots! Too bad the large size only comes in purple. They work well though so Harley has had to deal with the blow to his image!


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> my husband told me tonight that I need to get a different color for Duke. He said purple is not a masculine color and Duke is embarrassed to wear them! LOL...


Too funny! People always refer to Josie as "him" or "he" when she has her red boots on. Maybe we should trade?


----------



## Karen519

*Boots*

The boots are very cute, but I'm afraid that Tucker and Tonka wouldn't leave them on.


----------



## jennretz

Just some more random pictures of Duke!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

The middle picture is Duke, too? Such a difference in coloring from the other two pictures. He's beautiful.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> The middle picture is Duke, too? Such a difference in coloring from the other two pictures. He's beautiful.


Thank you! They're all pictures of Duke...really makes a difference if he's outside or inside. As he gets older he gets more red. He was very light colored when we brought him home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Duke's a handsome boy, he looks great in his boots.

I know they're protecting his paws this winter.


----------



## jennretz

We're training duke to be out of the kitchen while we eat....very hard to stay strong when you're getting this face! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke is so beautiful!!
Any news from As Good As Gold?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Duke is so beautiful!!
> Any news from As Good As Gold?


Not yet. I'm going to reach back out to them because there are 2 guys on their facebook page I'm interested in 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Josie's are called Ultra Paws. I found them online. They work great! I've never had an issue with them coming off and she has spent many hours out with my dad ice fishing. We went for a hike today in deep snow and had no issues.


 I just got Duke a pair of the Ultra Paws. The mut-lucks kept falling off him (bought too big of a size) so we'll see how these work!  Karen519, if they stay on Duke, they might work for you!:wave:


----------



## murphy1

What size Ultra Paws did you order for your Golden?


----------



## jennretz

murphy1 said:


> What size Ultra Paws did you order for your Golden?


 Medium - I haven't tried them on him yet - he pretty much slept since coming home from daycare.


----------



## abradshaw71

I hope they work for you. I've had the same pair for five years with two different goldens. They've held up great to Michigan winters and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair. No rips or tears and the velcro still has a really good hold. 

The best part is watching your golden with them on when they are in the house. They do high steps and walk funny! I always laugh as soon as I put them on Josie. She isn't as comical as my previous golden, Emma was. But, as soon as they get out in the snow, the are ready to go.


----------



## murphy1

Hi,,,Jennretz......could you let me know how the medium fits after you try them on....I want to be sure to order the correct size....thanks


----------



## abradshaw71

I believe Josie's are a size Large. I originally ordered them for my last golden, Emma, who at the time was full grown at 95 lbs. Yes, she was a big female!  They fit her perfectly and were easy to get on and off her massive paws, but never fell off, either. 

I would say with Josie, who is full grown at 70 lbs, that they may be a size too large for her, but they have never fallen off and we have had very deep snow here in Michigan this winter. The double velcro straps are great because you can tighten them as snug as you need to get them. 

There is a size chart at this site: Ultra Paws Red Durable Dog Boots

As you can see from the picture below, they stay on at a full gallop!


----------



## jennretz

murphy1 said:


> Hi,,,Jennretz......could you let me know how the medium fits after you try them on....I want to be sure to order the correct size....thanks


Will do. I read somewhere you can measure from toe to back of heel while dog is standing to get size. Will let you know!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> I believe Josie's are a size Large. I originally ordered them for my last golden, Emma, who at the time was full grown at 95 lbs. Yes, she was a big female!  They fit her perfectly and were easy to get on and off her massive paws, but never fell off, either.
> 
> I would say with Josie, who is full grown at 70 lbs, that they may be a size too large for her, but they have never fallen off and we have had very deep snow here in Michigan this winter. The double velcro straps are great because you can tighten them as snug as you need to get them.
> 
> There is a size chart at this site: Ultra Paws Red Durable Dog Boots
> 
> As you can see from the picture below, they stay on at a full gallop!


I'm hoping they work! Duke was not happy with me last weekend bc I had the mut-lucks on him plus am switching him to gentle lead! He kept giving me very reproachful looks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> I'm hoping they work! Duke was not happy with me last weekend bc I had the mut-lucks on him plus am switching him to gentle lead! He kept giving me very reproachful looks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope they work as well for you as they do for me. I'm very happy with them. They only time I had an issue with them was the first time I put them on Josie. She figured out how to undo the velcro and take them off!  That was the only time she did that and now leaves them on.

I get that look from Josie whenever I need to work on my laptop in the evening!  She's been known to lay next to me on the couch when I'm trying to work and either putting her paw on the keyboard or her head! A little hard to get work done when that happens.  

Love my Josie!


----------



## jennretz

Mediums way too small....:-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

So you think a large will do it?


----------



## jennretz

I'm going to exchange it and find out. These seem to run small (or the pair I received is mis-sized ). Duke is 69 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1

Murph is close to 90.....but when you think extra large you think Mastiff!


----------



## mddolson

*Mut-luks*



jennretz said:


> I just got Duke a pair of the Ultra Paws. The mut-lucks kept falling off him (bought too big of a size) so we'll see how these work!  Karen519, if they stay on Duke, they might work for you!:wave:


I have size medium for Bella, she 50 lbs

Mike D


----------



## jennretz

Duke BEFORE his walk...















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

So, after all of my posting about how well Josie's boots stay on, my dad texted me yesterday to let me know that Josie lost one of her boots while they were out ice fishing.  She is staying with my parents up north this week while I'm working 13 hour days. She is having the time of her life with them. It's her vacation spot!  Anyway, she had been running in two feet of snow and he realized she was missing a boot. After a lot of searching, he can't find it. Most likely my dad probably didn't put it on as tight as I do, but I quickly ordered a new set from Backcountry K-9 : Outdoor Gear for Dogs Where Orders over $29 ship free every day!. They have free shipping and I found a promo code for 5% off. I hope to have them by the time I leave on Saturday to head north to pick up Josie for the weekend. And maybe, just maybe, we'll find the other boot once some of this snow starts melting...if it ever does. 

I'm glad I looked at her boots last weekend to see if I could figure out what size they were. They are a size Large, so hoping this size works for Duke!


----------



## jennretz

I still have to exchange mine! I used the mutt-lucks last weekend and lost one as well. I did find it on my way home though. Let me know how it goes with Josie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Duke fell asleep...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Duke is such a doll! Where did you get him?


----------



## jennretz

I got him from Carriage Hill Goldens. His sire was retired after Duke's litter. I believe they may have retired him because Duke was born cryptorchid.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Here's my first picture of Charlie and Duke together. They look so much alike in the face.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

More pictures. Duke and Charlie at daycare!






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Did you ever exchange the boots and get a new size? Our snow is melting quickly so Josie is no longer needing to wear hers. My dad found her lost boot on the ice this past weekend so I now have two sets.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Did you ever exchange the boots and get a new size? Our snow is melting quickly so Josie is no longer needing to wear hers. My dad found her lost boot on the ice this past weekend so I now have two sets.


I just sent the wrong pair yesterday and ordered a pair each for duke and charlie...large will hopefully work


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Got the larges today. Think they'll work. Ultra Paws.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Do you still have snow there in Chicago for Duke to try his boots? It's melting quickly here in Grand Rapids, but not so fast that we are having flooding issues, at least not yet. I have to believe at some point the rivers are going to come up.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Do you still have snow there in Chicago for Duke to try his boots? It's melting quickly here in Grand Rapids, but not so fast that we are having flooding issues, at least not yet. I have to believe at some point the rivers are going to come up.


It's melting rapidly and now with the rain we have a big sloppy mess! Was thinking this could work for mud as well. Ordered pair for Charlie too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

I would use them with the mud. They wash up nicely. I'm considering taking them with me when I go camping this summer. There is one place I take Josie and it has a wonderful dog beach on Lake Michigan. The sand gets way too hot, though and it's a bit of a trek through the sand to get to the beach. By mid-July the sand is excruciating to walk through and Josie ends up sitting down and I can't move her because her paws are hurting so bad. I could put the boots on her to get through that part and then take them off. We may get weird looks from people but her paws would be okay.


----------



## jennretz

Charlie in front, duke in back


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Duke and Charlie SURE DO LOOK ALIKE!!
They could be brothers!
LOVE the picture of their heads intertwined!!


----------



## jennretz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

My step-daughter sent this to me....thought it was funny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

murphy1 said:


> Hi,,,Jennretz......could you let me know how the medium fits after you try them on....I want to be sure to order the correct size....thanks


 I ended up with Large. The mediums were way too small!


----------



## jennretz

Very frustrated. Can't upload pictures with this new version..,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying the pictures very much.

Your boys are so handsome.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

What handsome boys!


----------



## jennretz

I figured out how to upload the photos again with the new app on my iphone. I uninstalled it and then reinstalled it. The reinstall must have included the fixes for the bugs.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Enjoying the pictures very much.
> 
> Your boys are so handsome.


Thank you! It's amazing how much alike they look. I'm really enjoying how much they are bonding.


----------



## jennretz

Feeling nostalgic....Duke at 5 months...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

I look at Josie's puppy pictures quite often. I miss those days, but love the dog she has turned out to be.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> I look at Josie's puppy pictures quite often. I miss those days, but love the dog she has turned out to be.


Josie is beautiful!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Thanks! And you have a beautiful family! It looks like Duke is loved by everyone.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Thanks! And you have a beautiful family! It looks like Duke is loved by everyone.


He is (and so is Charlie now...). We're a blended family and I didn't move in with them until both kids were 18 and 15. Not easy for them to get a new step-mom and share their dad. Duke has helped build a bond between the kids and I and for that I am forever grateful.


----------



## abradshaw71

Nothing is easy when you're a teenager!  I'm glad you have Duke and Charlie to make your family complete.


----------



## jennretz

Somebody recommended "through a dog's ear" in another thread. See picture below 5 minutes after putting it on! LOL...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Wow*

Wow!! Look at the two of them napping!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!

Is Charlie the one clinging to you on the couch?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is Charlie the one clinging to you on the couch?



Yes....that used to be Duke's spot but Charlie booted him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

Charlie sounds more and more like Tucker (the boy we adopted), everyday!
That is amazing about your blended family-dogs really do bring us together!
How is your step son liking Charlie!?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Charlie sounds more and more like Tucker (the boy we adopted), everyday!
> That is amazing about your blended family-dogs really do bring us together!
> How is your step son liking Charlie!?


Duke actually started standing up for himself this past weekend with Charlie and he needed to do it. Charlie is stealing toys from Duke and Duke was taking them back. Charlie is responding well to the B12 shots and is acting more at home. Charlie does better with females (and quiet people). He's not bonding as much with Christopher who is just loud (picture 22 year old college kid)! So Christopher is feeling a bit rejected by Charlie and not bonding with him like the rest of us. He just doesn't understand how to adapt his approach. It's a maturity thing.


----------



## jennretz

So proud that Duke gets to be part of this great study!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Charlie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Oh Charlie! You're just so darn cute.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

That's impressive that Duke is enrolled in the Golden Retriever Lifetime study!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*

As I said before, I love the picture of Charlie in the laundy basket.
I have that SAME LAUNDRY basket and I love it-the handles are
so comfortable-I get excited over simple things!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> As I said before, I love the picture of Charlie in the laundy basket.
> I have that SAME LAUNDRY basket and I love it-the handles are
> so comfortable-I get excited over simple things!


I just love that picture too! He's just a total sweetheart!


----------



## jennretz

Charlie  I need to get some new pictures of Duke too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Charlie looks camouflaged with the couch.  And yes, I'm missing Duke pictures.


----------



## Shellbug

Charlie is beautiful ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Charlie looks camouflaged with the couch.  And yes, I'm missing Duke pictures.


 
Lately, Charlie slows down more than Duke so I've been able to get good pictures of him. Duke's always in action. Both boys are in big trouble today after wrestling in the mud outside! I had to leave muddy floors because I was running late for work. They're both getting baths at daycare and my step-daughter has volunteered to mop the floor. God bless her!


----------



## abradshaw71

I've had mornings like that with Josie....think skunk!  Yay for your step-daughter and day care. 

Josie RUNS when I point a camera at her. :doh:


----------



## jennretz

For some reason Duke loves to sleep this way....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

They sleep in the weirdest positions! I don't understand how that is relaxing or comfortable.


----------



## jennretz

Poor Duke has a hot spot in addition to kennel cough. Rough couple days for my buddy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

I guess the cone makes a nice headrest for Charlie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> View attachment 384602
> 
> I guess the cone makes a nice headrest for Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor Duke! My last golden, Emma, had a couple of hot spots once. I freaked. I had no idea what was happening to her. I was able to get a topical spray and cleansing wipes from my vet that helped so much. Unfortunately, she lost almost all of the fur on the right side of her face. Thankfully, it grew back quickly, but she looked so sad for a few weeks. 

It looks like Charlie is trying to comfort Duke. What a good brother. Hope Duke is feeling better soon and his kennel cough gets much better. Poor guy.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Poor Duke! My last golden, Emma, had a couple of hot spots once. I freaked. I had no idea what was happening to her. I was able to get a topical spray and cleansing wipes from my vet that helped so much. Unfortunately, she lost almost all of the fur on the right side of her face. Thankfully, it grew back quickly, but she looked so sad for a few weeks.
> 
> It looks like Charlie is trying to comfort Duke. What a good brother. Hope Duke is feeling better soon and his kennel cough gets much better. Poor guy.


LOL. It's one of those rare moments when they look so sweet and loving. 5 minutes earlier Charlie was trying to play bitey face with Duke and took him down by the cone before I could stop him! When Emma had the hot spots how long did they itch for? Duke is going crazy and he's figuring out how to work around the cone...


----------



## abradshaw71

Once I got the topical spray going on her hot spots, the itching only last a couple more days. I was so relieved once they start to scab over and heal. I also had to clean them with a cleansing cloth that the vet gave me. Hope Duke's doing better today.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> LOL. It's one of those rare moments when they look so sweet and loving. 5 minutes earlier Charlie was trying to play bitey face with Duke and took him down by the cone before I could stop him! When Emma had the hot spots how long did they itch for? Duke is going crazy and he's figuring out how to work around the cone...


Jenn:

This sounds like normal play to me. That's the way Smooch and Snobear played and so do Tucker and Tonka. Have to admit though they really didn't play much when one of them had a cone on.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Once I got the topical spray going on her hot spots, the itching only last a couple more days. I was so relieved once they start to scab over and heal. I also had to clean them with a cleansing cloth that the vet gave me. Hope Duke's doing better today.


Oh, I can't wait for that. Poor boy is going crazy and doesn't understand why he can't scratch it. I'm doing both an ointment and then a cleaning solution the vet gave me. Doesn't help that he has kennel cough too!


----------



## abradshaw71

Poor Duke. Give him lots of love from Allison and Josie. Hope he feels better soon. It's so hard when you see them uncomfortable and miserable.


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> This sounds like normal play to me. That's the way Smooch and Snobear played and so do Tucker and Tonka. Have to admit though they really didn't play much when one of them had a cone on.


Both of them want to play so badly! Lots of pent up energy since they can't go to daycare. Charlie is so adorable in how he tries to get Duke to engage....he get within 3 feet of him and then hunch down and just grins....like "COME ON DUKE! LET'S DO IT!!!!"

Charlie's kennel cough seems a bit worse than Duke's, but Duke overall seems more miserable - I think because of the hot spot. They both gave me pitiful looks this morning when I put them back in their kennels. Aside, from the cough though, they still have energy and want to play. Have been eating and drinking fine.


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> Both of them want to play so badly! Lots of pent up energy since they can't go to daycare. Charlie is so adorable in how he tries to get Duke to engage....he get within 3 feet of him and then hunch down and just grins....like "COME ON DUKE! LET'S DO IT!!!!"
> 
> Charlie's kennel cough seems a bit worse than Duke's, but Duke overall seems more miserable - I think because of the hot spot. They both gave me pitiful looks this morning when I put them back in their kennels. Aside, from the cough though, they still have energy and want to play. Have been eating and drinking fine.


Didn't know that Charlie had kennel cough too! Do you feel like all of your kid's came down with the same thing and wondering when you'll get it too?  Obviously, I know you can't get kennel cough, but just referring to all of the mom references I always see on Facebook about the whole household being sick. 

We just need summer, so we can all be outside playing and getting fresh air. I don't know if we'll ever see it here in Michigan. It's been dark, dreary and cold for the past two weeks.


----------



## jennretz

Allison - I never realized how alike Josie and Emma look. Did they come from the same breeder - or is just the similar pose is leading to the similarity?


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> Allison - I never realized how alike Josie and Emma look. Did they come from the same breeder - or is just the similar pose is leading to the similarity?


It's just the pose. Separate breeders. Emma had short curly fur, while Josie's is long and smooth and has a ton of it. Emma topped out at 95 lbs and was long legged. Josie is only 73 lbs and standard height. Their personalities are about as opposite as you can get too.  Emma had lots of drive when it came to retrieving, while Josie is quite happy to watch you throw her bumper and then watch you go retrieve it yourself. :doh: Emma loved people but not other dogs. Josie loves people, dogs, cats, anything that breathes....  Emma was very independent, but loved her morning snuggles and belly rubs. Josie is like velcro, but not really a snuggler. They both hated squirrels and adored my dad and my uncle.  

I'm so glad Josie is the exact opposite of Emma. I couldn't imagine there being another golden like Emma and I now feel the same about Josie.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Didn't know that Charlie had kennel cough too! Do you feel like all of your kid's came down with the same thing and wondering when you'll get it too?  Obviously, I know you can't get kennel cough, but just referring to all of the mom references I always see on Facebook about the whole household being sick.
> 
> We just need summer, so we can all be outside playing and getting fresh air. I don't know if we'll ever see it here in Michigan. It's been dark, dreary and cold for the past two weeks.


Ironically enough, I've been battling bronchitis since a week ago Sunday! I couldn't believe it when the boys got sick too. I found out last Tuesday they had kennel cough at doggy daycare. Both Duke and Charlie got sick on Thursday. When I took them to the vet they quarantined all 3 of us as soon as we got there. We were a sorry trio! We spent all day Friday curled up on the couches. The boys kept switching out who got to lay next to me. It was actually comforting.


----------



## jennretz

Allison - does this look like it's starting to heal? We changed meds tonight because Duke can't tolerate steroids...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

It looks like it's starting to scab over. That's what Emma's did, so you should be going in the right direction now. Just keep the meds going even if it starts to look better. Emma had three different spots on her face and head. Hope you're all starting to feel better.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> It looks like it's starting to scab over. That's what Emma's did, so you should be going in the right direction now. Just keep the meds going even if it starts to look better. Emma had three different spots on her face and head. Hope you're all starting to feel better.


Thanks Allison. It's Duke's first hot spot and he just seems so miserable. I just want to hug and kiss him all better


----------



## abradshaw71

I remember clumps of fur falling off of Emma, but I'm thankful it didn't seem to bother her that much. She looked so horrible, though.  That was the only time Emma had a hot spot, so hopefully this will be Duke's only one, too.


----------



## jennretz

Duke and Charlie finally feeling better. I love it when they are sweet with one another!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Yay! Was just wondering about them!  Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## jennretz

Charlie on left and Duke on right


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Charlie thinking really hard about something!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Squirrels, treats, nap, ball, etc. 

How are Duke's hot spots? Have they all healed up?


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Squirrels, treats, nap, ball, etc.
> 
> How are Duke's hot spots? Have they all healed up?



Probably all of the above for Charlie! LOL

Duke's hot spot is finally starting to heal! He keeps scratching one spot open...we've put him on an antibiotic and clariton 2xday. Slow improvements, but I'll take any progress I can get.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Glad Duke is healing.


----------



## jennretz

So Duke is turning 2 this Saturday! My little baby is growing up. Kind of makes me a little sad. I ordered a few toys for him today; not as over the top as last year...I'll take pictures and post them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Yay for Duke! I tend to go a little overboard for Josie's birthday, too. The hard part is her birthday is three days before Christmas, so she thinks it's a wonderful time of the year.


----------



## jennretz

I started Duke in an advanced beginners class tonight. I think he really enjoyed it and the 1:1 time with me. For Charlie, I've basically put more than the most basic training on hold until he sees the vet on June 9th and we find out what is going on with his hind legs and if there is an old injury that we need to work around. I still want to build up the strength in his hind legs and am probably going to enroll him in a weekly swim lesson once the vet signs off on it.


----------



## abradshaw71

Josie passed her beginners obedience class a week ago and we start intermediate this coming Monday. We are enjoying it and it has made a big difference in coming when called.  

I didn't know Charlie had a leg issue.  Hope the vet is able to figure out what is wrong. I didn't know dogs could take swim lessons either. Josie would love that. 

Have fun with Duke at class. I love spending that time with Josie. 

Still praying for you and your family. I know it's a difficult situation for all of you.


----------



## pb2b

Happy birthday Duke! Can't wait to meet you little buddy.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Josie passed her beginners obedience class a week ago and we start intermediate this coming Monday. We are enjoying it and it has made a big difference in coming when called.
> 
> I didn't know Charlie had a leg issue.  Hope the vet is able to figure out what is wrong. I didn't know dogs could take swim lessons either. Josie would love that.
> 
> Have fun with Duke at class. I love spending that time with Josie.
> 
> Still praying for you and your family. I know it's a difficult situation for all of you.



Thanks Allison! I needed to do this class too. It's a good distraction with everything going on. 

With Charlie, we hit a snag in training when we got to sit. Trainer thinks his hind legs are really tight and he appears to favor one every time he sits. His hind legs do seem a little weak when he's trying to climb.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

pb2b said:


> Happy birthday Duke! Can't wait to meet you little buddy.



Thank you! Hopefully he'll be calmer by the time Henry is ready to meet him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Duke's last day as a 1 year old :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Duke!


----------



## jennretz

Max's Dad said:


> Happy Birthday, Duke!



Thank you! We've got a few treats planned for tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202968260841634&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater&notif_t=like

Not sure if this link will work or not, but it's so much fun to watch Duke and Charlie play and I haven't figured out how to post videos...


----------



## pb2b

jennretz said:


> Thank you! Hopefully he'll be calmer by the time Henry is ready to meet him
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Judging by Henry's recent behavior, he might not need to be 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Just wanted to say Cody has those same purple boots. They were a lifesaver this past winter here in MI! It was the first time he'd worn boots - at age 10! I thought he'd hate them but no, loved them and I would say, "Come on, let's put your boots on". He'd come running and sit in front of me and raise his paw.


----------



## jennretz

Cody'sMom said:


> Just wanted to say Cody has those same purple boots. They were a lifesaver this past winter here in MI! It was the first time he'd worn boots - at age 10! I thought he'd hate them but no, loved them and I would say, "Come on, let's put your boots on". He'd come running and sit in front of me and raise his paw.


That's funny that he actually liked them! They do make such a difference though. The salt was just so painful for Duke's paws and we had almost as rough a winter in IL as you did in MI!


----------



## jennretz

Duke's birthday pics!





























And a couple of Charlie stealing Duke's new toys and just being cute 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

HAAAPPPPYYY BIRRRFDAY DUKE! I waz buzee playeeng iin a bigz laake yeserdayz, so I furgot to sendz yu a mezzage, but I betz yuz haad a gratee birfday. Luv yourz pikturesss! Sayz HI too Charlie fur mee.

Josie


----------



## Helo's Mom

Very cute play video! I have 3 dogs and they don't play with each other. Not sure how I ended up with 3 that only want to play with people!


----------



## jennretz

Helo's Mom said:


> Very cute play video! I have 3 dogs and they don't play with each other. Not sure how I ended up with 3 that only want to play with people!


 When we were adopting, we were approved to adopt Charlie and another puppy. We took Duke with us to meet Charlie and they hit it off right away. They are both high energy and play non-stop. There's been a few moments of jealousy on both their parts, but they have really bonded


----------



## jennretz

Duke, Charlie and I were standing here minutes before this branch came down.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Yikes! That is scary. So glad everyone is okay and that the branch didn't knock down power lines or hit your house.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Yikes! That is scary. So glad everyone is okay and that the branch didn't knock down power lines or hit your house.


Allison - feeling very lucky. I think I would have been slightly hurt, but worry more that it could have been deadly for Duke and Charlie.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

HAPPY BELATED Birthday to Duke!:wavey:


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> HAPPY BELATED Birthday to Duke!:wavey:



Thanks Karen! I didn't go as overboard this year 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldInMyHeart

Sooooo handsome!!  I tried those booties for our sweet Maggie and they did not fit well. I am glad they are working for others. Yea!


----------



## jennretz

Charlie got a massage to help with the tightness in his hind legs. Massage therapist showed DH a few tricks for us to do at home. I was at my training class with Duke and he is having fun learning something new 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Charlie seems to be enjoying it!  I hope it helps. 

I used to massage my last golden every day. Emma loved it. I've tried it with Josie, but I think it tickles her because she wiggles all over the place.


----------



## jennretz

My step-daughter with the boys...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Both trees that were dying came down today. It was quite the spectacle...























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

=duke






=charlie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b

Charlie looks like he is really loving life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

pb2b said:


> Charlie looks like he is really loving life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



He really is loving things! He's so affectionate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Last photo for the weekend  duke thinks he's a lapdog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Just love the photos!! Duke sure is a big lap dog and can you imagine what Charlie must be thinking, after being a stray and coming to live in your house!?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the photos!! Duke sure is a big lap dog and can you imagine what Charlie must be thinking, after being a stray and coming to live in your house!?



Thanks Karen! When you look in Charlie's eyes you just see the soul of an old man. He is just so sweet and affectionate 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Duke blends very well with your furniture!


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Duke blends very well with your furniture!



Doesn't he? Leather is the way to go with Goldens 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

I looked at a leather couch this past December when I was needing an upgrade in living room furniture, but I was afraid Josie would put her nails through it.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> I looked at a leather couch this past December when I was needing an upgrade in living room furniture, but I was afraid Josie would put her nails through it.



I was a little worried when I got Charlie, but I have their nails done every couple of months. Plus Charlie likes the fabric sofa and chair (white/light tan) in the sitting room. I now have that sofa and chair covered in sheets! Doesn't really go with the formal sitting room LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Charlie's new favorite spot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson

*Lap dogs*



jennretz said:


> View attachment 401586
> 
> Last photo for the weekend  duke thinks he's a lapdog!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our Bella is not allowed on the furniture. However, she sleeps on the floor at the foot of our bed. 
When she gets me up (most mornings) I sit down on her pillow & she immediately parks her behind on my lap, expecting & recieiving her morning rub down, & behind the ear scratchings.
This is our morning together time.
It has been this way since we brought her home two years ago. & it will likely continue until one of cannot.

Mike D


----------



## jennretz

mddolson said:


> Our Bella is not allowed on the furniture. However, she sleeps on the floor at the foot of our bed.
> When she gets me up (most mornings) I sit down on her pillow & she immediately parks her behind on my lap, expecting & recieiving her morning rub down, & behind the ear scratchings.
> This is our morning together time.
> It has been this way since we brought her home two years ago. & it will likely continue until one of cannot.
> 
> Mike D


Do you find that Bella is extra cuddly in the morning? Duke and Charlie are the sweetest in the morning - asking for ear scratches, belly rubs and just parked right next to me. I love it!


----------



## abradshaw71

Mornings are the best with Josie. That is the only time she'll snuggle, especially on Saturday and Sunday mornings. She just knows that we have time to stay in bed a little longer.  In the evening, the closest thing to her snuggling is her laying her head on my foot while I'm watching tv or reading. My last golden, Emma, was my snuggle bug.


----------



## pb2b

If you ask me, Duke IS a lap dog.


----------



## jennretz

Duke is 72 pound lap dog according to vet tonight. Instead of losing weight he gained weight which means somebody is slipping him treats in my house without my knowledge. He needs to be around 65 pounds for his frame. 

Charlie gained weight too. He's at 66 pounds. That's a perfect weight for him. I don't want him to gain anymore.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Really? I never would have guessed he was 72 lbs from his pictures.


----------



## jennretz

I feel like a bad momma....making her kid fat!!! I put it post it notes on the treat jar saying not to give Duke too many treats...LOL


----------



## jennretz

I just found these pictures from doggy daycare...






=duke






=charlie






=duke and another golden at daycare

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

How is your family doing?


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> How is your family doing?


Allison, thanks for asking. My dad is home from the nursing home. Medicare will only pay for so many days at a time. Basically he's too sick to stay there, but he's happy to be home. He feels more comfortable at home.

My mom has her surgery a week from tomorrow. We're all rather anxious for her to have the surgery and figure out what's next after that.

This has been a rather stressful 2014 so far. I'm hoping the remainder of the year turns around:crossfing


----------



## jennretz

Both Duke and Charlie LOVE this ball! The sound it makes is like finger nails on a chalkboard! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I would think that would hurt their ears, I know it would mine. 

My boy would probably love it, he loves anything that squeaks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> Allison, thanks for asking. My dad is home from the nursing home. Medicare will only pay for so many days at a time. Basically he's too sick to stay there, but he's happy to be home. He feels more comfortable at home.
> 
> My mom has her surgery a week from tomorrow. We're all rather anxious for her to have the surgery and figure out what's next after that.
> 
> This has been a rather stressful 2014 so far. I'm hoping the remainder of the year turns around:crossfing


I'm glad to hear your dad is home, if they can be at home, I think it's very beneficial to them in so many ways. 

My thoughts to you and your mom, prayers her surgery goes well and wishing her all the best with her treatment.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I would think that would hurt their ears, I know it would mine.
> 
> My boy would probably love it, he loves anything that squeaks.


It's got the plastic inside that they love to work at. Think of somebody squeezing an empty water bottle non-stop...i attempted to hide it, but Duke found it on the dining room table...LOL



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203089085582177&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater

Charlie's first swimming lesson!


----------



## abradshaw71

Looks good!  Did Charlie enjoy it?


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Looks good!  Did Charlie enjoy it?


He started to at the end. He was really nervous at first, but started going for the ball at the end. They said that's a really good sign for his first time. It was only a 30 minute appointment with lots of rest just to get him used to new place, being in the water, wearing a life vest.

When we got hme he was a ball of fire! They told me this might happen; almost like a runner's high! LOL. He was having a blast in the back yard - chasing Duke, rolling on his back and kicking his legs in the air. It's the first time I've ever seen him experience just pure joy!!!


----------



## abradshaw71

I think they feel great being cooled off and having a floating sensation.  Josie always does zoomies around the pool when she gets out. Glad he had such a great night!  It must have been fun watching him.


----------



## jennretz

Duke and I had a little fun with the hose. Charlie wanted nothing to do with it!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

charlie the bed hog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

duke LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Here's a video of Charlie just living it up in our backyard. He definitely has a playful side 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203135711467795&set=vb.1657270016&type=3&theater


----------



## abradshaw71

It must feel good to them to roll in cool grass.


----------



## jennretz

Allison - I think it does feel good. He had his 2nd swimming lesson last night and had the same burst of energy as soon as we got home. He was chasing Duke again and just living it up!


----------



## jennretz

Duke had fun at his advanced beginners class tonight. We're behind the others, but still had a good time!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Duke had fun at his advanced beginners class tonight. We're behind the others, but still had a good time!
> View attachment 408465
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad you had a good time Duke!


----------



## jennretz

just a little sunday morning fun....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203212005015086&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater


----------



## jennretz

A couple more photos to finish off my week of vacation...






(charlie's chillin)






(duke after his DQ doggy cone)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Love your photos-just lazing around on a Sunday!!
Bet Duke loved his DQ cone! Charlie looks REALLY COMFY!


----------



## jennretz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b

Love this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Love it!!*

Just love the picture!!:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> View attachment 406865
> duke LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Great pictures of your beautiful boys. Fun watching them wrestling with each other. Isn't it great having two?

This is a great picture of Duke. If you haven't posted it in the Tongue out Tuesday thread, it would be a great addition.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of your beautiful boys. Fun watching them wrestling with each other. Isn't it great having two?
> 
> This is a great picture of Duke. If you haven't posted it in the Tongue out Tuesday thread, it would be a great addition.





Thanks Sandy! I did just post it on that thread  he was letting it all hang out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Sandy! I did just post it on that thread  he was letting it all hang out
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a wonderful pic of Duke!!!


----------



## jennretz

Closeups of Duke and Charlie 







- duke







- charlie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Duke was rocking to the Rolling Stones cover band in Island Park 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl

What beautiful goldens you have there. =D I do like the booties picture.


----------



## jennretz

Yellow Labby Girl said:


> What beautiful goldens you have there. =D I do like the booties picture.


That's one of my favorite pictures when he has such a put-upon look.


----------



## jennretz

=duke







=charlie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I know I should discourage this, but he looks so darn cute when he's doing it....LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Hey as long as he isn't stealing it from you.... Then go for it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Today seemed to be my "Duke" day. I actually let him sleep with me last night and it was so sweet this morning. I asked him if he wanted to snuggle and he crawled up next to me and rolled on his back for some belly rubs. Then we got Charlie up and went for a nice walk before we went to the vet for his eyes. The medicine is helping, but he was awfully cuddly today  Charlie was all happy go lucky and is very content to claim his throne in the sitting room. Charlie put himself to bed tonight. He was curled up next to me for a bit and then jumped down and went to the basement door. Just like, "ok, I'm done and ready for bed!" They have such different personalities


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke sounds like such as sweetheart-you have two beautiful and sweet boys!!


----------



## abradshaw71

There are few things better than a golden who loves to cuddle.  Josie only cuddles when she is extremely tired or it's a Saturday morning.  My last golden, Emma, was my snuggle bug. She loved to lay as close to me as possible and was content to stay there as long as I was petting her. I miss that about her the most.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> There are few things better than a golden who loves to cuddle.  Josie only cuddles when she is extremely tired or it's a Saturday morning.  My last golden, Emma, was my snuggle bug. She loved to lay as close to me as possible and was content to stay there as long as I was petting her. I miss that about her the most.


Emma sounds like she was a wonderful dog! I think Duke is more like Josie. He will cuddle, but it's more on his terms. Yesterday I don't think he felt great so he was more of a snugglebug. Charlie will cuddle in the morning, but likes his space in the evening.


----------



## jennretz

Duke got to join Charlie at swimming tonight because my husband got stuck at work and I didn't have time to run him home. Luckily they had 2 people working so both Duke and Charlie could be in the pool at the same time. Duke had never swam before, but he was a natural...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203311823710491&set=vb.1657270016&type=2&theater


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and charlie*

All I can say is that Duke and Charlie have it made! He's a great swimmer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job Duke!
Looks like a nice indoor facility.


----------



## abradshaw71

Duke and Charlie need to come visit Josie and her pool in Grand Rapids!


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Duke and Charlie need to come visit Josie and her pool in Grand Rapids!


They would love that!  I seriously want to get a pool just for the dogs. How is the hair situation? Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> They would love that!  I seriously want to get a pool just for the dogs. How is the hair situation? Is it hard to keep clean?


Josie's hair is not a problem at all. I just dump the filter out after we are done swimming, which you're supposed to every day, so for me it's a non-issue. I bought my house 11 years ago and love having the pool. I grew up on a lake, so I "need" to swim.  Having it for the dogs is such a huge bonus. It has walk out steps so it's easy for Josie to get in and out on her own. She loves to jump in the pool, do a lap or two and get out. I remind her that not all goldens have a pool, so she is a very lucky golden.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job Duke!
> Looks like a nice indoor facility.



Sandy - I really like this place. A former co-worker of mine had recommended it after she took her senior golden there. It's amazing to me all the niche businesses that have evolved around pet care. This place is busy and I've realized people will spend a lot of money on their pets! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> All I can say is that Duke and Charlie have it made! He's a great swimmer!



Karen - he sure was enthusiastic!!! LOL...his form improved as he swam more laps...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Tomorrow is Duke's 2nd Anniversary of his gotcha day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Happy Gotcha Day Duke! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b

Awwwww.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

pb2b said:


> Awwwww.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



It's hard to believe how fast the past 2 years have gone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

jennretz said:


> It's hard to believe how fast the past 2 years have gone
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They grow up much too fast

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

Happy Day, Duke! Little did you know that two years ago you were going to have the best life....ever!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is one very content pup this morning 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

jennretz said:


> Duke is one very content pup this morning
> 
> View attachment 420650
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha.... chewing on that is hard work

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Both boys are really very sweet. Neither Duke or Charlie resource guard. They do take the toys from one another's mouth, but neither one growls. It's like they just shrug and go find another toy to play with until the other stops paying attention to the toy they stole. Then they go and take it back. I feel like I got very lucky (knock on wood) because I know that resource guarding can be a real challenge for some. It was just a good weekend with the boys. They are getting better and better with walking on the leash and were so cuddly today. Charlie even survived his first encounter with the spot bot!  He growled and barked but eventually was brave enough to stay in the same room with it. I wish I had recorded that.


----------



## jennretz

Sleepy duke after swimming! He had a blast!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

....and charlie










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Duke knows how to relax 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

What beautiful pics of your boys-they REALLY HAVE A ROUGH LIFE!


----------



## jennretz

Christopher giving Duke a good belly rub  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

jennretz said:


> Christopher giving Duke a good belly rub
> View attachment 423714
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does he ever drool when he's like that?  One of my goldens used to get in a trance when you would rub her ears and then start drooling.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> Does he ever drool when he's like that?  One of my goldens used to get in a trance when you would rub her ears and then start drooling.


He does! He just melts like butter. It's really funny when he squats on his hind legs and gives you both front legs to rub!!!  He did that at the vets office one day and the vet said it was the cutest thing she had ever seen LOL...


----------



## jennretz

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=795657260487236&id=110832292303073

Link for recipe for itchy dogs....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Hanging with Duke 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

jennretz said:


> View attachment 425570
> 
> Hanging with Duke
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have the same ball here!! They love it. Sometimes I have to take it up cause they'll get TOO fixated


----------



## jennretz

tine434 said:


> We have the same ball here!! They love it. Sometimes I have to take it up cause they'll get TOO fixated



My boys love this ball and it's like finger nails on a chalkboard to me !!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

duke 






charlie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*So comfy*

Duke looks so comfy!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Duke looks so comfy!



It's so cute when he crosses his paws like that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

A little snuggle time with duke and charlie









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10203471874671665&id=1657270016

Duke got a special treat from Christopher tonight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Duke has been so affectionate lately 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz

Cute picture of duke and charlie


----------



## tine434

Too precious


----------



## jennretz




----------



## abradshaw71

They are so adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your boys, they're so handsome.


----------



## jennretz

abradshaw71 said:


> They are so adorable!



They are banned to kitchen because they are soooo muddy!


----------



## MommyMe

You have some beautiful babies. I love their coloring!


----------



## pb2b

Caption to the first photo: Now accepting all cookies.


----------



## jennretz

pb2b said:


> Caption to the first photo: Now accepting all cookies.



That is so true


----------



## jennretz

I'm picture crazy today! Charlie in his throne


----------



## jennretz

At the ER Vet with Duke. Throwing up bile with twigs this morning.


----------



## jennretz

Giving him fluids. Xrays appear clear. Seems to be a stomach bug.


----------



## abradshaw71

Oh no. Hope he is feeling better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## NewfieMom

I just discovered this thread today, *Jenn*. I am so sorry to hear the news about Duke. I hope it's just a 24 hour or 48 hour bug. Keep us posted!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## tine434

Poor boy..... I hate when they're that sick  I hope he feels better soon


----------



## jennretz

Gave him some pumpkin and ground beef about 2 hours ago. He gagged, but didn't throw up again. Did a slow walk and his energy is ok, not great. If he throws up again I'll take him back in. He threw up yesterday too, but seemed to get better as day went on.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

So sorry to hear about Duke. Praying that he will get better very soon!


----------



## jennretz

Fed Duke his dinner (apparently too much) and he started dry heaving....very worried about him bc I have not idea what is wrong with him. :-(


----------



## jennretz

Duke gagged again when i fed him again. ER VET TECH said I'm giving him too much at a time. Don't know if I should go back...am worried


----------



## tine434

He is eating and keeping it down (even if gagging) and he's drinking right...? If so I would try not to worry too much, I know it's hard.... But if he's eating and drinking and not vomiting anymore then I would take it as a small blessing. Hopefully he will be 100% in no time.


----------



## jennretz

tine434 said:


> He is eating and keeping it down (even if gagging) and he's drinking right...? If so I would try not to worry too much, I know it's hard.... But if he's eating and drinking and not vomiting anymore then I would take it as a small blessing. Hopefully he will be 100% in no time.



Thanks Tine. He is eating and drinking . He's kept it down, but its obvious he's nauseous; keeps licking his lips...


----------



## jennretz

I have Duke sleeping with me tonight (extra sheet and blankets on the bed) in case he gets sick again. Charlie is NOT happy that Duke is not in the basement kennel with him. He keeps barking to let me know. I tried letting Charlie sleep with me on Friday night. He gets too hot. I then put him in the kennel on the main level and he lasted 2 hours there before he started barking. So he ended Friday night in the basement kennel which is his favorite place for sleeping. Unfortunately, he wants Duke down there with him and I can't do that with Duke being sick. I'm more tired ending this weekend than when I started....I worry too much. Have I ever said how much Charlie likes his routine???


----------



## NewfieMom

I hope you have a good night, Jenn. It does sound as if he is holding down the essentials and not becoming dehydrated. That sounds hopeful.

Deb


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I have Duke sleeping with me tonight (extra sheet and blankets on the bed) in case he gets sick again. Charlie is NOT happy that Duke is not in the basement kennel with him. He keeps barking to let me know. I tried letting Charlie sleep with me on Friday night. He gets too hot. I then put him in the kennel on the main level and he lasted 2 hours there before he started barking. So he ended Friday night in the basement kennel which is his favorite place for sleeping. Unfortunately, he wants Duke down there with him and I can't do that with Duke being sick. I'm more tired ending this weekend than when I started....I worry too much. Have I ever said how much Charlie likes his routine???


Jenn

Charlie will deal with it, right now you are doing what you can. Praying that Duke is on the mend and that you got a good nights sleep!


----------



## jennretz

Not a lot of sleep last night (more bc I kept waking up to check on Duke)...fingers crossed this morning. Am giving him 6 small meals if rice and beef. His allergies will prob kick in from rice, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. I wonder what other ppl do when their dogs get sick and have food allergies. Vet cautioned against too much pumpkin.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Not a lot of sleep last night (more bc I kept waking up to check on Duke)...fingers crossed this morning. Am giving him 6 small meals if rice and beef. His allergies will prob kick in from rice, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. I wonder what other ppl do when their dogs get sick and have food allergies. Vet cautioned against too much pumpkin.


Jenn

Did you ask the vet what else you can give him besides rice? Good that Duke slept, sorry you didn't!


----------



## jennretz

Karen - I'm taking Duke into his regular vet tonight. I'll just feel better (yes, my husband says I worry too much about Duke and Charlie LOL). But that way, we can discuss what food options I can do for him (maybe wet food). I just don't know what Duke could have gotten into that would make him sick. He's never been sick (throwing up sick) over a 2 day period.


----------



## jennretz

So glad we got to see Duke's regular vet tonight. She did not agree with the ER vet about not giving him an anti-nausea medicine. She also gave him a B12 shot and prescribed some metronidazole to help with the diarrhea he had leading up to the throwing up. Duke has always had a sensitive stomach and she thinks his bacteria is off. She agreed xrays did not show any blockage. Instead of the rice we're going to try eggs and beef. Duke is sleeping with me again tonight. I'm only going to let him play a bit in the morning and a bit in the afternoon at daycare tomorrow. She suggested letting him rest tomorrow and get some of his energy back. Usually he's investigating everything and licking everybody at the vets office. Tonight he sat very nicely at my feet and took a nap. I so wanted to see him show the energy he usually does. It makes me sad when he's not feeling well. But I do agree with the vets treatment plan and fingers crossed he's back to his old self in no time.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> So glad we got to see Duke's regular vet tonight. She did not agree with the ER vet about not giving him an anti-nausea medicine. She also gave him a B12 shot and prescribed some metronidazole to help with the diarrhea he had leading up to the throwing up. Duke has always had a sensitive stomach and she thinks his bacteria is off. She agreed xrays did not show any blockage. Instead of the rice we're going to try eggs and beef. Duke is sleeping with me again tonight. I'm only going to let him play a bit in the morning and a bit in the afternoon at daycare tomorrow. She suggested letting him rest tomorrow and get some of his energy back. Usually he's investigating everything and licking everybody at the vets office. Tonight he sat very nicely at my feet and took a nap. I so wanted to see him show the energy he usually does. It makes me sad when he's not feeling well. But I do agree with the vets treatment plan and fingers crossed he's back to his old self in no time.


Jenn: Hoping that the eggs & beef work and that the B12 shot helps. Do you think that Duke might have eaten something in your yard or at Daycare?


----------



## abradshaw71

My last golden, Emma, used to get very sick like this. I wish I remember what it was called, but it had to do with a bacteria found in wet dirt. Emma would pick up the virus when she was outside sniffing around the yard. The vet always put her on an antibiotic and then I would give her rice and boiled chicken. Within 24 hours the antibiotic would do the trick. Sorry Duke is just not feeling that great yet.


----------



## jennretz

We're not sure what he ingested. This morning he had little energy. I don't know if that's the anti-nausea or not. So worried about this little guy. He's still eating and drinking. He loves scrambled eggs.


----------



## Melfice

jennretz said:


> We're not sure what he ingested. This morning he had little energy. I don't know if that's the anti-nausea or not. So worried about this little guy. He's still eating and drinking. He loves scrambled eggs.


I need to give scrambled eggs a try with my pups


----------



## Karen519

*jENN*



jennretz said:


> We're not sure what he ingested. This morning he had little energy. I don't know if that's the anti-nausea or not. So worried about this little guy. He's still eating and drinking. He loves scrambled eggs.


Jenn

So glad he's eating and drinking. Praying for Duke and you. I know how you worry!!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is like a different dog tonight!  Much more energy and tail wags tonight. I was really worried when daycare told me he was just laying around this morning. They were letting him play a little bit, but I had them pull him then. I'd also arranged to keep him home for tomorrow and have dog walker coming in. I was sooo surprised when I got him and he greeted me at the door with enthusiasm! So he gets a rest day tomorrow and slowly going to work the kibble back into his diet. The scrambled eggs were a total hit and they're not making him itch. Vet had suggested it. She said it's perfect for short-term, but not longer periods of time because of high fat/cholesterol. He gets to sleep with me one more night and then I think Charlie really needs his buddy back in the basement.  Thanks for all the well wishes and checking in.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Duke is like a different dog tonight!  Much more energy and tail wags tonight. I was really worried when daycare told me he was just laying around this morning. They were letting him play a little bit, but I had them pull him then. I'd also arranged to keep him home for tomorrow and have dog walker coming in. I was sooo surprised when I got him and he greeted me at the door with enthusiasm! So he gets a rest day tomorrow and slowly going to work the kibble back into his diet. The scrambled eggs were a total hit and they're not making him itch. Vet had suggested it. She said it's perfect for short-term, but not longer periods of time because of high fat/cholesterol. He gets to sleep with me one more night and then I think Charlie really needs his buddy back in the basement.  Thanks for all the well wishes and checking in.


I'm so glad he's truly on the mend, *Jenn*! He sounds as if he's turned the corner!

Bigs hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Duke is like a different dog tonight!  Much more energy and tail wags tonight. I was really worried when daycare told me he was just laying around this morning. They were letting him play a little bit, but I had them pull him then. I'd also arranged to keep him home for tomorrow and have dog walker coming in. I was sooo surprised when I got him and he greeted me at the door with enthusiasm! So he gets a rest day tomorrow and slowly going to work the kibble back into his diet. The scrambled eggs were a total hit and they're not making him itch. Vet had suggested it. She said it's perfect for short-term, but not longer periods of time because of high fat/cholesterol. He gets to sleep with me one more night and then I think Charlie really needs his buddy back in the basement.  Thanks for all the well wishes and checking in.


I am so very happy to read that Duke is doing so much better!! So happy for you, too!!


----------



## abradshaw71

Yay! So glad to hear this. It's so hard when our doggies aren't feeling well. What a huge relief for you...and Charlie!


----------



## jennretz

I'm so relieved! Duke and Charlie mean so much to me. I just get so nervous when either one of them is sick. He's very perky today and back to his mooching ways!!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is having a Ferris Bueller day off from daycare....


----------



## tine434

Hehehe. Cute


----------



## JordanWalker

Duke is such a handsome boy. He looks so good in his boots as well as Bella. I like Bella's stylish boots. It really suits her well.


----------



## jennretz

JordanWalker said:


> Duke is such a handsome boy. He looks so good in his boots as well as Bella. I like Bella's stylish boots. It really suits her well.


Before we know it, we're going to need to bring those boots back out. I haven't tried them on Charlie yet. This should be interesting.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Before we know it, we're going to need to bring those boots back out. I haven't tried them on Charlie yet. This should be interesting.


I came to make sure Duke had continued to feel well and landed here on this posting. I was sure that he had suffered no relapses and was probably sleeping with Charlie again when I saw we were discussing boots! So then I had to work my way back in the thread and see that Duke had, indeed, recuperated (yeah!).

I'm going to watch the video back there now, though. I'm so happy all is well!

Hugs,
Deb :wavey:


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> I came to make sure Duke had continued to feel well and landed here on this posting. I was sure that he had suffered no relapses and was probably sleeping with Charlie again when I saw we were discussing boots! So then I had to work my way back in the thread and see that Duke had, indeed, recuperated (yeah!).
> 
> I'm going to watch the video back there now, though. I'm so happy all is well!
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb :wavey:



Thanks Deb. Duke started showing big improvements Tue night. I kept him home yesterday. He was a bit sluggish for the dog walker in the morning, but had lots more energy in the afternoon. He's still on bland diet, but am slowly working kibble back in.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Deb. Duke started showing big improvements Tue night. I kept him home yesterday. He was a bit sluggish for the dog walker in the morning, but had lots more energy in the afternoon. He's still on bland diet, but am slowly working kibble back in.


Jenn: I am SO HAPPY to hear that Duke is doing so much better!!
Do they know what caused him to be ill?
Is it possible it's something at doggie daycare?


----------



## jennretz

I spoke too soon...back at ER vet. Duke threw everything up this morning....

ETA: going to give him barium pill and re-xray in 3 hours to rule out obstruction

12:00 PM UPDATE: Food is still not moving out of Duke's stomach. Going back in 4 hours for more x-rays. If it doesn't move, we're looking at possible surgery tomorrow.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I spoke too soon...back at ER vet. Duke threw everything up this morning....
> 
> ETA: going to give him barium pill and re-xray in 3 hours to rule out obstruction
> 
> 12:00 PM UPDATE: Food is still not moving out of Duke's stomach. Going back in 4 hours for more x-rays. If it doesn't move, we're looking at possible surgery tomorrow.


I just saw the thread in the main forum, *Jenn*. I am so alarmed for you! I will be following closely. I hope you keep that one updated as best you can. I know everyone on the forum will be concerned. Poor, beautiful baby to be suffering like this!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

Duke already for bed....he's already messing with where they shaved him for his ultrasound,.,,


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Duke already for bed....he's already messing with where they shaved him for his ultrasound,.,,


Too cute for words. He looks like a toddler in his pajamas!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## tine434

jennretz said:


> Duke already for bed....he's already messing with where they shaved him for his ultrasound,.,,
> View attachment 442266


Such a beautiful and precious boy. Praying for you.


----------



## jennretz

Duke is my guard dog tonight....







I feel safer already LOL


----------



## tine434

jennretz said:


> Duke is my guard dog tonight....
> View attachment 444281
> 
> I feel safer already LOL


He will promptly stun them with cuteness and provide kisses to deter them while you run lol


----------



## jennretz

tine434 said:


> He will promptly stun them with cuteness and provide kisses to deter them while you run lol



That is so true! As he begs for treats LOL....


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Love the picture of Duke in bed!!


----------



## NewfieMom

My first thought when I saw him sleeping there was, "Some guard dog!". Then I compared him (and both of my own retrievers) to Griffin (my Newfoundland). At least Duke would _wake up_ if there was an intruder. You have to admit that!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> My first thought when I saw him sleeping there was, "Some guard dog!". Then I compared him (and both of my own retrievers) to Griffin (my Newfoundland). At least Duke would _wake up_ if there was an intruder. You have to admit that!!!
> 
> NewfieMom


That made me laugh out loud. Griffin's shear size would be intimidating - until he started licking and kissing


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Love the picture of Duke in bed!!


You got to see his shaved tummy as well. When I was taking Charlie to the downstairs kennel Duke made a bee-line for upstairs....he likes sleeping upstairs. ...and was afraid I was going to take him downstairs with Charlie


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Hope Duke is doing well and kisses to Charlie, too!!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Hope Duke is doing well and kisses to Charlie, too!!



Duke still has runny poos, but no more throwing up. 

Charlie's lapping up some kisses....


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Glad to hear that Duke is not throwing up. 
Wish they knew what caused it!


----------



## jennretz

Charlie kept us all up last night with his howling.....duke is so tired he's resting his chin on the coffee table...


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Charlie kept us all up last night with his howling.....duke is so tired he's resting his chin on the coffee table...


I wonder if it would be easier to have both dogs sleep in your room until Duke is better? If Charlie howls because he is lonely, that is hardly ideal!!!

Hugs,
Deb :wave:


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> I wonder if it would be easier to have both dogs sleep in your room until Duke is better? If Charlie howls because he is lonely, that is hardly ideal!!!
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb :wave:



I've attempted a few times now. Charlie paces, jumps off the bed then breathes into my face....both duke and charlie are downstairs...no whining


----------



## NewfieMom

I didn't know that Duke had made the transition. Congratulations!!!

Deb


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-www*



jennretz said:


> Charlie kept us all up last night with his howling.....duke is so tired he's resting his chin on the coffee table...
> View attachment 444945


Tired puppy!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Tired puppy!



Charlie was so happy that Duke slept downstairs last night....


----------



## jennretz

I don't know why you think I took the shoe....


----------



## Karen519

*Yikes!!*

Caught red-handed!!


----------



## Karen519

*Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Charlie was so happy that Duke slept downstairs last night....


I bet Charlie was happy that Duke slept with him!


----------



## jennretz

Boys are ready for Halloween!


----------



## jennretz

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10203826509017302&id=1657270016

Duke must be starting to feel better...,


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10203826509017302&id=1657270016
> 
> Duke must be starting to feel better...,


I can't see Facebook, so I don't know what this link is to. Any way to post whatever it is right here in this thread?

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

I don't know how else to post videos here....do you know?


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I don't know how else to post videos here....do you know?


When one finds something on Facebook that has originated elsewhere-for example a video that originated on Youtube that someone put onto his Facebook page-he can often find the *original* source somewhere on the video.

Most things people put up on their Facebook pages don't originate there.

I don't want to make you crazy. This obviously is not an urgent matter. I just like following Duke's adventures. 

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## jennretz

Updated pics of duke and charlie at daycare....






=duke






=charlie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's sooo cute!


----------



## jennretz

More pics from our morning walk


----------



## jennretz

New Duke pictures from daycare....


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn

Great pictures of Duke! What beautiful teeth he has!!

Love the pics above, too!! Which one is Duke and which one is Charlie?


----------



## NewfieMom

There have been some great pictures posted recently of both boys! They are really magnificent specimens, Jenn! You must be a proud mommy!

Deb :wave:


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn
> 
> Great pictures of Duke! What beautiful teeth he has!!
> 
> Love the pics above, too!! Which one is Duke and which one is Charlie?


Karen - in the top picture, Duke was on the left, Charlie on the right. Duke is in the middle picture and in the bottom picture Charlie was on the outside left and Duke was on the right 

I just love both these guys so much. They have such personaility and spunk!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love your boys, they're both beautiful. Glad to hear Duke is feeling better.
The pictures are great, the ones from daycare are so cute. 

Karen, this is how I keep them straight-Jenn correct me if I wrong.
Duke is a little bit lighter in color than Charlie, he's more of a medium gold color while Charlie looks to have a darker red color.


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love your boys, they're both beautiful. Glad to hear Duke is feeling better.
> The pictures are great, the ones from daycare are so cute.
> 
> Karen, this is how I keep them straight-Jenn correct me if I wrong.
> Duke is a little bit lighter in color than Charlie, he's more of a medium gold color while Charlie looks to have a darker red color.



You're absolutely right Sandy plus Duke's muzzle is going prematurely gray....


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and Charlie*



jennretz said:


> Karen - in the top picture, Duke was on the left, Charlie on the right. Duke is in the middle picture and in the bottom picture Charlie was on the outside left and Duke was on the right
> 
> I just love both these guys so much. They have such personaility and spunk!


Your boys are just beautiful!! Our Smooch's muzzle went prematurely grey.
My Tucker is a darker color-Ken calls it mahogany, but I see some copper/red in him, too.
Of course, Tonka is all white!!

In the picture, Tonka and Tucker are on the floats and Olivia (their neighbor) is swimming.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen, love the mahogany color of Tucker, my bridge boy was Mahogany color too.
Olivia's such a pretty girl too, she's a lovely color. 

Jenn, my Remy is starting to get a mask around his eyes already, I think he'll be 6 next March. Wasn't real sure of his age when I adopted him and Vet couldn't give me an exact age either.


Both your boys are so handsome...... love them.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks Karen and Sandy! Having a good day with the boys.  charlie is in love with his stuffed squirrel (actually its a raccoon, but i was calling it a squirrel and he knows it by that now.....


----------



## jennretz

duke






duke on left, charlie on right


----------



## NewfieMom

Better hide those reindeer, Jenn! I am feeling an impulse to steal some!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## jennretz

I just love this picture of Duke


----------



## jennretz

....duke and charlie in the land of zzzz's....


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I just love this picture of Duke


I do, too!


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> ....duke and charlie in the land of zzzz's....


Such sweet boys. What a blessing.

Deb


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

I love each and every picture of Charlie and Duke!!
Where did you have their Santa Pictures taken? Absolutely PRECIOUS!!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> I love each and every picture of Charlie and Duke!!
> 
> Where did you have their Santa Pictures taken? Absolutely PRECIOUS!!



That was unexpected! They had eaten some of the lattice off my deck so we had to go to the vet. The vet had Santa that day


----------



## jennretz

Daycare posted this pic of Duke when he was 9 weeks old. He didn't get to play with other dogs until he had all his shots at 16 weeks, but he did get to socialize with people in the front


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> That was unexpected! *They had eaten some of the lattice off my deck* so we had to go to the vet. The vet had Santa that day


No one told me you were supposed to take your Golden to the vet just for eating wood. My Golden, Brit, ate a whole windowsill in one house when she was a puppy then ate the trim in the kitchen in the next house we moved into (still a puppy). All by age 7 months. I don't think I even _called _the vet!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> No one told me you were supposed to take your Golden to the vet just for eating wood. My Golden, Brit, ate a whole windowsill in one house when she was a puppy then ate the trim in the kitchen in the next house we moved into (still a puppy). All by age 7 months. I don't think I even _called _the vet!!!
> 
> NewfieMom



It wasn't the wood, it was the missing nails that earned them the trip to the vet....never a dull moment (plus I probably worry too much)....never did find the nails


----------



## jennretz

I don't think they're going to make it to midnight


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> It wasn't the wood, it was the missing nails that earned them the trip to the vet....*never a dull moment* (plus I probably worry too much)....never did find the nails


You've got to love 'em!!!!!!!!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I don't think they're going to make it to midnight


Keep posting those photos and you're going to lose those dogs. I'm going to come and steal them both. Consider this a warning!!!

Deb :wave:


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Keep posting those photos and you're going to lose those dogs. I'm going to come and steal them both. Consider this a warning!!!
> 
> Deb :wave:



Only if you bring Griffin with you! He looks so sweet and loving 

Happy New Year Deb!


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

You sure do take some great pictures of your babies!!
How is Steve doing?


----------



## NewfieMom

Karen519 said:


> You sure do take some great pictures of your babies!!
> How is Steve doing?


I agree with the first statement and should have asked about Steve myself. I hope he is well and not depressed.

Deb


----------



## jennretz

I can't take the credit for the pics of the boys. Many of them come from my step-daughter LOL. 

Steve is doing better. He's bored with the cardio rehab and admitted he may have told them he was working out less than he actually is. I just said, it's your choice to do that, but you do understand the only person that impacts is you...he get's it on an intellectual level, but the emotional level is way different.

I've just realized he's going to do what he's going to do and I can't do anything about that. I'm just focusing on what I can control vs what I can't.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> I can't take the credit for the pics of the boys. Many of them come from my step-daughter LOL.
> 
> Steve is doing better. He's bored with the cardio rehab and admitted he may have told them he was working out less than he actually is. I just said, it's your choice to do that, but you do understand the only person that impacts is you...he get's it on an intellectual level, but the emotional level is way different.
> 
> I've just realized he's going to do what he's going to do and I can't do anything about that. I'm just focusing on what I can control vs what I can't.


Jenn: You are very wise and absolutely right!!


----------



## jennretz

I have decided that Duke understands words... Today we went to the vet to get his anal glands expressed. Duke usually never has a problem going to the vet - he's mister social tail wagging, greeting the other dogs, begging for pets and kisses. Today when the vet tech came to get Duke she said, "just the anal glands???" and Duke looked at me and promptly jumped in my lap. He had such a betrayed look on his face!!!! LOL. I am convinced he understood what that meant


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> I have decided that Duke understands words... Today we went to the vet to get his anal glands expressed. Duke usually never has a problem going to the vet - he's mister social tail wagging, greeting the other dogs, begging for pets and kisses. Today when the vet tech came to get Duke she said, "just the anal glands???" and Duke looked at me and promptly jumped in my lap. He had such a betrayed look on his face!!!! LOL. I am convinced he understood what that meant


I totally believe that. All of my dogs have understood words, some more than others. Brit, my Golden, was definitely the best linguist! We had to go through several languages during her lifetime with the words for "walk" to try to avoid letting her know that we were contemplating taking her for one, lest she get into a frenzy , get her leash, and start rushing around the house! We went from English to French to German if I remember correctly!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204578108966831

The boys are wound up today. I didn't feel good enough to walk them today...


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> I have decided that Duke understands words... Today we went to the vet to get his anal glands expressed. Duke usually never has a problem going to the vet - he's mister social tail wagging, greeting the other dogs, begging for pets and kisses. Today when the vet tech came to get Duke she said, "just the anal glands???" and Duke looked at me and promptly jumped in my lap. He had such a betrayed look on his face!!!! LOL. I am convinced he understood what that meant


I'm sure dogs understand words, Jenn, but believe me Duke would be in a lot more distress if they didn't clean his anal glands!!


----------



## jennretz

Poor Duke has injured his eye. The vet thinks he either was bitten or scratched. The cornea is ok, but it's completely swollen and bloody. I feel so bad for him. He's on meds to make sure he doesn't get an infection now.


----------



## jennretz

Duke is at the vet getting his annual physical for the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Study. He did not want to me to leave him. He tried to hide behind me when the vet started to walk away with him. I felt so bad leaving him there.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Poor Duke has injured his eye. The vet thinks he either was bitten or scratched. The cornea is ok, but it's completely swollen and bloody. I feel so bad for him. He's on meds to make sure he doesn't get an infection now.


He is such a good boy! He doesn't deserve this! Give him a hug from me! (How about a treat from me, too?)

Deb


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Duke is at the vet getting his annual physical for the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Study. He did not want to me to leave him. He tried to hide behind me when the vet started to walk away with him. I felt so bad leaving him there.


Duke is not having an easy time lately! Poor baby!

Deb


----------



## jennretz

Duke's eye has healed. It took about 7-10 days with drops. We did the physical as part of the Morris Animal Foundation study. But he's also going to have surgery (tentatively scheduled for next Monday). He's got a blood filled mass (has had it for a very long time and we've been watching it). We're going to remove it. I went for a second opinion on it a couple of weeks ago because my vet thought we should remove it and the second vet agreed. Both do not believe it's cancerous, but it's growing and that's concerning. They said better to remove it while it's smaller vs larger.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Duke's eye has healed. It took about 7-10 days with drops. We did the physical as part of the Morris Animal Foundation study. But he's also going to have surgery (tentatively scheduled for next Monday). He's got a blood filled mass (has had it for a very long time and we've been watching it). We're going to remove it. I went for a second opinion on it a couple of weeks ago because my vet thought we should remove it and the second vet agreed. *Both do not believe it's cancerous, but it's growing and that's concerning. They said better to remove it while it's smaller vs larger.
> *


I am glad that it is not life threatening, but sorry that he must undergo the procedure. It is so hard that we cannot explain these things to our poor animals!

Big hugs,
Deb


----------



## jennretz

Sometimes I stop to ponder how empty my life was (and I didn't realize) until Duke joined our family and stole all our hearts


----------



## NewfieMom

I just love to see him, Jenn. But I think that by now you know Duke has stolen my heart!!!

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> I just love to see him, Jenn. But I think that by now you know Duke has stolen my heart!!!
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb


Deb - you're always so sweet! How's Griffin doing?


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Deb - you're always so sweet! How's Griffin doing?


He's fine. It's rainy/misty here, so he wants to be outside. He's the ultimate water dog. Thank you for asking. .

Deb


----------



## jennretz

Worked from home today because of icy roads. I wish all work days could be like this....






= duke






= charlie


----------



## jennretz

Walk down memory lane today. Little did we know that this ugly piece of plywood would become a permanent fixture when we put it down almost 3 years ago to keep puppy Duke from hurting himself. This has always been his favorite place to sleep since he came home with us. He doesn't really fit anymore and he fell off it tonight


----------



## NewfieMom

He is the sweetest dog on earth! I could just eat him up!!! These pictures kill me.

Deb


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> He is the sweetest dog on earth! I could just eat him up!!! These pictures kill me.
> 
> Deb



Thanks Deb! Speaking of sweetest dogs on earth, be sure to give griffin a hug and kiss!


----------



## jennretz

So Duke has regressed to full on teenage behavior and his 3rd bday is next month. I had some landscaping done and he will not leave the grass blanket alone. I think it's like catnip for dogs. He flat out ignores me when I say leave it. Any suggestions? He is completely destroying it.


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> So Duke has regressed to full on teenage behavior and his 3rd bday is next month. I had some landscaping done and he will not leave the grass blanket alone. I think it's like catnip for dogs. He flat out ignores me when I say leave it. Any suggestions? He is completely destroying it.


You _really_ want advice from _me_! My lawn looks like the surface of the moon...only muddier. No grass, only craters! ;-) Good luck!

Deb


----------



## Melfice

jennretz said:


> So Duke has regressed to full on teenage behavior and his 3rd bday is next month. I had some landscaping done and he will not leave the grass blanket alone. I think it's like catnip for dogs. He flat out ignores me when I say leave it. Any suggestions? He is completely destroying it.


Oh wow your pup's birthday is almost the same as my Rusty's! May 21st is Rusty's big 3rd birthday. I can't believe I'll have him almost three years so far. Back in July 2012, I bought home a beautiful young pup and now he is a beautiful dog 

I wish time slowed down tho, but I'm enjoying my time with Rusty and the gang!


----------



## jennretz

Melfice said:


> Oh wow your pup's birthday is almost the same as my Rusty's! May 21st is Rusty's big 3rd birthday. I can't believe I'll have him almost three years so far. Back in July 2012, I bought home a beautiful young pup and now he is a beautiful dog
> 
> I wish time slowed down tho, but I'm enjoying my time with Rusty and the gang!


Duke was born May 31st so they're only 10 days apart. Last week I jinxed myself by saying how I wish time would slow down because Duke was starting to settle down and I didn't want him to lose all his puppy behavior. I've been really regretting that statement this week! LOL. :doh:


----------



## Melfice

jennretz said:


> Duke was born May 31st so they're only 10 days apart. Last week I jinxed myself by saying how I wish time would slow down because Duke was starting to settle down and I didn't want him to lose all his puppy behavior. I've been really regretting that statement this week! LOL. :doh:


Haha I know what you mean. Rusty has "settled" down too, but he still has some puppy behaviors even tho he is well trained. But we love him nonetheless


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Jenn: I would ALWAYS keep that piece of plywood there. Duke LOOKS SO happy on it!! Guess Duke is in his teenage, rebellious, years!!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: I would ALWAYS keep that piece of plywood there. Duke LOOKS SO happy on it!! Guess Duke is in his teenage, rebellious, years!!


Years???? I thought it was supposed to just be months.....LOL. He cannot control himself around the new shrubs and grass blanket so he has lost all being outside unsupervised time. I usually watch from the door, but now I have to actually be outside to do a fast intervention...


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Years???? I thought it was supposed to just be months.....LOL. He cannot control himself around the new shrubs and grass blanket so he has lost all being outside unsupervised time. I usually watch from the door, but now I have to actually be outside to do a fast intervention...


Jenn: Not sure if it's months or years actually. What is he doing to the grass?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Not sure if it's months or years actually. What is he doing to the grass?



He's tearing it up, throwing it up in the air, shredding it and Eating it!!! LOL


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> He's tearing it up, throwing it up in the air, shredding it and Eating it!!! LOL


My, he *is* an imaginative boy!!!

Deb


----------



## jennretz

....and here is a selfie of duke from our ER Vet visit last saturday (caused by eating grass blanket)....


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: Tell Duke you are going to have to put a muzzle on him, so he doesn't eat it!!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: Tell Duke you are going to have to put a muzzle on him, so he doesn't eat it!!



You would think he would learn that eating it leads to upset stomach, but that is not the case


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> You would think he would learn that eating it leads to upset stomach, but that is not the case


They never do seem to learn that lesson!


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> You would think he would learn that eating it leads to upset stomach, but that is not the case


It's funny about dogs that way. They're sort of like little kids. They keep reverting back to behavior that gives them _*instant*_ gratification. That's why cribs; playpens; leashes; muzzles and other items of restraint all sell so well. In both pet stores and children's stores. 

When I was toilet training my daughter she kept throwing Gymbo the Clown into the toilet. Everytime she did it I had to wash him and hang him up to dry. She saw she couldn't play with him while he was drying out, but as soon as he was dry she she'd scream, "Gymbo the Clooon!" and throw him in the toilet again.

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> It's funny about dogs that way. They're sort of like little kids. They keep reverting back to behavior that gives them _*instant*_ gratification. That's why cribs; playpens; leashes; muzzles and other items of restraint all sell so well. In both pet stores and children's stores.
> 
> When I was toilet training my daughter she kept throwing Gymbo the Clown into the toilet. Everytime she did it I had to wash him and hang him up to dry. She saw she couldn't play with him while he was drying out, but as soon as he was dry she she'd scream, "Gymbo the Clooon!" and throw him in the toilet again.
> 
> NewfieMom



That story is priceless!


----------



## jennretz

Bedtime for Duke and Charlie


----------



## jennretz

My step-daughter loves Duke as much as I do...


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> My step-daughter loves Duke as much as I do...
> 
> View attachment 529729


It looks as if he likes his big sister, too, sweet boy. 

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

Deb - it's so funny, but he hears her car when she pulls up before the rest of us do. He greats her at the door and is ready and waiting for belly rubs and smooches. He misses her now that she moved out.


----------



## mddolson

MMM yes looking at the photo, Duke enjoys the attention.

Mike D


----------



## jennretz

Duke's 3rd birthday is today


----------



## jennretz

Duke enjoying Charlie's new bday toy....


----------



## jennretz

I think I fall in love with Duke a little more each day! He has turned into a great golden!


----------



## NewfieMom

I love Duke, too!

Deb :wavey:


----------



## jennretz

Duke is scheduled to have his allergy tests tomorrow. I get nervous anytime he gets put under, but he's only going to be in "twilight"....his appointment is in the morning and charlie's appt to get his heart checked is in the afternoon....


----------



## jennretz

Happy 3rd Gotcha Day Duke! You have made our lives better by just being you


----------



## jennretz

One of Duke's favorite positions to rest...









How is that comfortable?


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> One of Duke's favorite positions to rest...
> 
> How is that comfortable?


Silly Mommy! Look at page 37. This is obviously one of Duke's favorite beds. Why wouldn't this position be super comfie? If you got into this position on _*your*_ favorite bed, wouldn't you be happy and comfortable? ;-)

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Silly Mommy! Look at page 37. This is obviously one of Duke's favorite beds. Why wouldn't this position be super comfie? If you got into this position on _*your*_ favorite bed, wouldn't you be happy and comfortable? ;-)
> 
> NewfieMom


I have to laugh Deb! Almost all my pictures of him are on this coffee table. You can see how he just doesn't fit anymore....LOL.


----------



## jennretz

My step-daughter sent this picture today. She's been taking the boys to daycare for me because I have been leaving very early....you can only see Duke because Charlie hugs the floor in cars 









His look is "can we go already??? Enough with the pictures"


----------



## DJdogman

NewfieMom said:


> Silly Mommy! Look at page 37. This is obviously one of Duke's favorite beds. Why wouldn't this position be super comfie? If you got into this position on _*your*_ favorite bed, wouldn't you be happy and comfortable? ;-)
> 
> NewfieMom


Haha love those pics on page 37!! That really is his go-to favourite place! So cute!


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Walk down memory lane today. Little did we know that this ugly piece of plywood would become a permanent fixture when we put it down almost 3 years ago to keep puppy Duke from hurting himself. This has always been his favorite place to sleep since he came home with us. He doesn't really fit anymore and he fell off it tonight
> 
> View attachment 516962
> 
> View attachment 516970
> 
> View attachment 516978


Jenn:

These pictures of Duke and the coffee table are just priceless! I'm surprised the plywood holds him! Our Snobear and Tonka (Samoyeds) love to put their heads on the metal rung of our chairs in the kitchen!!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures of Duke and the coffee table are just priceless! I'm surprised the plywood holds him! Our Snobear and Tonka (Samoyeds) love to put their heads on the metal rung of our chairs in the kitchen!!



Karen - duke's second favorite place is to rest his chin on the chair rungs!!! Lol! Silly dogs


----------



## jennretz

Duke, Steve and I watched the lunar eclipse tonight....not the greatest pictures, but it was really cool. Charlie watched from the security of his chair in the window LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Duke and Charlie*

Saying hi to Duke and Charlie! Love your lunar eclipse pics. Anymore news on Duke?


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Saying hi to Duke and Charlie! Love your lunar eclipse pics. Anymore news on Duke?



No new news....


----------



## jennretz

Duke's daycare called and asked if he could be in a commercial tomorrow. I would love to do that, but unfortunately I can't take off work....so bummed. That would have been so cool.


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Darn! That would have been cool and such a COMPLIMENT!


----------



## jennretz

Duke getting a lot of love from Lindsay tonight....he's very happy


----------



## jennretz

Duke pictures from the weekend....


----------



## jennretz

Duke has become a Cubs fan


----------



## jennretz

Duke will not go to bed without his blue ball anymore! It's probably his favorite toy LOL!


----------



## jennretz

I don't know if I could love this boy any more...Dukers being as sweet as can be


----------



## Neeko13

Duke sure is a sweetie!!!!:--crazy_love::--crazy_love:


----------



## jennretz

Dukers


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Duke! I can't believe you're 4 already! You make our family complete










We celebrated with DQ ice cream last night and Duke got a new ball 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy 4th Birthday Duke. You are a beautiful boy!


----------



## jennretz

Couldn't resist...another picture taken today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Harleysmum said:


> Happy 4th Birthday Duke. You are a beautiful boy!




Thank you for wishing Duke happy birthday. You're the only one who did. I don't think the photo thread gets many followers but it's the only thread I have for Duke  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Duke's enjoying his rest after a long walk this morning 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I can't believe Duke has such a sugar face already. He just turned 4 in May.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Due to thunderstorms in the morning and really hot this afternoon, we only got a short walk in today. Charlie is ok with those kind of lazy days, but Duke gets a little wound up....this video was at end of him doing zoomies in the house 

https://vimeo.com/175157066




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Aw poor Duke! Hopefully you will get a few nice days to be outside before the heat arrives later in the week! It's supposed to be around 100 degrees here by Thursday so I assume you are going to get hot there too. I think Duke needs an indoor pool to relax in. He's such a sweetie. And I love the sugar face, even tho he is just 4 years old. It makes him look wise


----------



## jennretz

G-bear said:


> Aw poor Duke! Hopefully you will get a few nice days to be outside before the heat arrives later in the week! It's supposed to be around 100 degrees here by Thursday so I assume you are going to get hot there too. I think Duke needs an indoor pool to relax in. He's such a sweetie. And I love the sugar face, even tho he is just 4 years old. It makes him look wise




Thanks! We have a little kiddie pool I may have to break out for him. I think it's supposed to start getting into 90's tomorrow. At least he has daycare during the week they say he acts like a puppy with the hose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

A _*very belated*_ Happy Birthday to Duke, so sorry I missed it. 
He's such a handsome boy, I like his sugar face too. 

We've been having similar weather to yours, lots of storms because it's been so hot and humid. My Remy is not getting enough exercise........ have taken him swimming several times but even then with our temps being in the 105-109 range, we don't stay down at the beach too long, it's just too hot. 

Sure your boys would enjoy the kiddie pool. Since he enjoys the hose, have you turned on a sprinkler for them? Remy doesn't like the hose so I don't have that option.


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*



jennretz said:


> Happy Birthday Duke! I can't believe you're 4 already! You make our family complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We celebrated with DQ ice cream last night and Duke got a new ball
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet Duke and Charlie loved the DQ ice cream. I want some this summer!


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for all the belated birthday wishes for Duke. I can't believe my baby is already 4 years old. He still has a lot of puppy in him though. Duke absolutely loves the hose; more than the kiddie pool actually. I might pull the sprinkler out and see if he runs through it...Charlie doesn't like to be outside when I have that stuff going. I think it reminds him too much of rain.


----------



## jennretz

Some recent pics of Duke sleeping in his favorite spot with his favorite ball 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Duke is so adorable; he looks amazingly cuddly!


----------



## jennretz

Duke is really cuddly. He just has a way of making everyone love him


----------



## Kalhayd

jennretz said:


> Duke is really cuddly. He just has a way of making everyone love him


I've never had a boy dog. All these sweet boys make me have boy dog envy! Enjoy him. He's such a sweet looking boy!


----------



## NewfieMom

I wish Duke a belated Happy Fourth Birthday and I also want to say that I can't believe I missed some adorable pictures dating all the way back to the fall of 2015! You know I absolutely love Duke, Jenn, and I missed out on some of the most cuddly photos of him. I am so glad that someone brought this thread up top and that I got a chance to see them!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)

PS-I put a T-shirt on Griffin during a recent thunderstorm to see if it would calm him and thought of Duke. Never did I see anything more adorable than Duke in a T-shirt. Griffin looked like a fat bear.


----------



## jennretz

Ah, sweet Griffin...I hope he's well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Duke learning the basics of agility....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie's Dad

NewfieMom said:


> I wish Duke a belated Happy Fourth Birthday and I also want to say that I can't believe I missed some adorable pictures dating all the way back to the fall of 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!:smile2:


----------



## sophieanne

Happy Belated birthday Duke! We hope you had a wonderful day!!!! Jenn, those are wfantastic photos of him!!!!! I hope he enjoys running in and out of the sprinkler!


----------



## NewfieMom

Adorable boy! Talented, too! Good work on that agility. None of my dogs ever did that.

Deb


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Happy Belated Birthday, Duke! Time sure does fly!! Tucker was 2 when we adopted him in 2010 and he will be 8 years old next month, hard to believe!! Tonka will be 7 years old on Friday!


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Adorable boy! Talented, too! Good work on that agility. None of my dogs ever did that.
> 
> Deb




Though not a Newfie, this made me think of your Griffin doing agility LOL

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/posts/10208546892663943




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Happy belated birthday, Duke! You are such a beautiful boy! It looks like he had a blast with agility and is doing really well with it. He's a lucky boy


----------



## jennretz

Monday morning fun with Duke and Charlie 

https://vimeo.com/180593142


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

So poor Duke got sick last night and threw up on my comforter and extra blankets I put on the bed for him. I think he over ate (caught him eating the canned pumpkin that Charlie didn't eat). He seems ok this morning; gave him a couple of pepcid with his food. He's eating, drinking and going the bathroom just fine. He was a little more clingy this morning. Decided to let him go to daycare. They'll let me know if he's not doing well and I really do think he just ate too much before bedtime. I feel sorry for him. Hate to see them not feeling well.


----------



## G-bear

Poor Duke! It's so hard when they are sick because they can't tell us what is wrong. I hope he is feeling lots better as they day progresses.


----------



## jennretz

Two sick dogs this week; totally random...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Two sick dogs this week; totally random...


Sick again! What are you doing to them, Jenn!? :wink2:

Deb


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> Sick again! What are you doing to them, Jenn!? :wink2:
> 
> Deb




LOL...well Duke is addicted to sticks and Charlie is addicted to Duke's poop...yuck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Some video of Duke at agility...he's not always the most graceful but he is enthusiastic!

https://vimeo.com/181411289


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom

He is a very good boy, *Jenn*! Tell him I am proud of him.

Hugs,

Deb :wave:


----------



## jennretz

NewfieMom said:


> He is a very good boy, *Jenn*! Tell him I am proud of him.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Deb :wave:




Deb - it's so much fun to see him just really enjoying himself. He has a blast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Duke is not a morning dog

https://vimeo.com/182836598


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJdogman

jennretz said:


> Duke is not a morning dog
> 
> https://vimeo.com/182836598
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha that's so funny, he's really showing how disgusted he is to be stirred :laugh:


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Love the videos!


----------



## jennretz

Duke has just turned into this amazing dog. He still has a playful side but is pretty well behaved. Lately, I have felt such a strong bond with him. I've always love him but it's different now. He's picked up from Charlie how to snuggle a little bit more. He was never a snuggler. He likes to be by you, but was content to lie near you. Now he comes up (like Charlie) for pets and hugs. It's amazing to watch them teach one another.


----------



## G-bear

I think it is wonderful that Charlie and Duke have one another. Everyone needs a best friend to see them through life. And Duke clearly likes mornings about as much as I do......


----------



## jennretz

I have to make the bed around Duke every morning LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

A picture says 1000 words....Duke at daycare











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Lol....Jenn, I just have to ask...how on earth did he get in there? Or, maybe more importantly, how did he get OUT? I just love Duke and Charlie. Seeing photos of them always makes me smile. Thanks!


----------



## jennretz

G-bear said:


> Lol....Jenn, I just have to ask...how on earth did he get in there? Or, maybe more importantly, how did he get OUT? I just love Duke and Charlie. Seeing photos of them always makes me smile. Thanks!




I think it might just be the angle but it sure made me laugh and the look on his face is priceless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Duke says it's time for bed 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## TexasGold

He is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## G-bear

Awww what a sweet picture of Duke! I am guessing he has a really nice and comfy bed nearby but slept there because he wanted to be closer to "mom". He is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## jennretz

LOL. Duke only prefers my bed over this spot. This has ALWAYS been his favorite spot and he doesn't quite fit anymore. We had to buy that plywood when he was a puppy to keep him from getting hurt! Silly boy 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Oh my gosh that puppy pic of Duke is adoreable!!!! He is such a beautiful sweet boy. But then, we both know I am a sucker for both of your boys. Pictures of them always make me smile


----------



## jennretz

Duke is feeling much better tonight after a rough start to the day and a trip to the vet from eating twigs and something plastic. Here he is playing lion king tonight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

OMG that is the best picture yet of Duke! Are you going to dress him as the Lion King for Halloween? I am sorry her had a bad day. Bailey is a fool for sticks as well. Is Duke as sneaky as Bailey is about eating them? Bailey will take the sticks he finds in the yard up into a corner behind the lilac bushes (where we are not able to see him) to eat them. When we call him he comes running frantically chewing in an attempt to get rid of the evidence. Looking incredibly guilty.


----------



## jennretz

Duke's a little more blatant and as soon as I head for him he starts chewing/swallowing faster. It's a never ending battle and I don't want to muzzle him. I still don't know where he got the plastic from; it looked like pieces from a lid of a water bottle. They took x-rays and confirmed no blockage. I wouldn't have taken him in for just the vomiting because he still had 2 bowel movements. But then he attempted to go and didn't/couldn't so vet told me to bring him in for x-rays. As soon as we got there, the vet tech took him out back and he did his business LOL. Worry wart mom of the year award goes to me!!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Aww poor Duke! I'm so happy he is alright. Goldens are animal garbage disposals sometimes, to their detriment. They can easily get into something dangerous. I would have done exactly the same thing. Glad you guys got good news and that he is OK!!!!


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> LOL. Duke only prefers my bed over this spot. This has ALWAYS been his favorite spot and he doesn't quite fit anymore. We had to buy that plywood when he was a puppy to keep him from getting hurt! Silly boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recognized this spot instantly as Duke's favorite hangout. I have seen him in there many, many times!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Duke is feeling much better tonight after a rough start to the day and a trip to the vet from eating twigs and something plastic. Here he is playing lion king tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did he need a special bath at the vet's, *Jen*? Or is he just ruffled from playing?

Deb


----------



## jennretz

We're prepping for Halloween. The neighborhood kids love it when I dress the boys up LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Duke perfecting his guilty look 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

I would have to say he has perfected it. Use it well Duke because I'm feeling the old, "Awww Duke, it's ok, buddy!" Lol. Yup. He nailed it.


----------



## jennretz

Some video of Duke at agility..,
https://vimeo.com/189565820

https://vimeo.com/189565870


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

I can't believe Duke and Charlie have only been doing agility for a couple of months! Duke is doing awesome. Good job, Duke (and you too, Jenn)


----------



## jennretz

That video of Duke on the teeter is when he figured out he controls the down on the teeter...he slowed it down significantly that time  

And he was much more enthusiastic with his jumps today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melfice

My pups really miss their agility classes, but I don't have the extra income to keep them in class right now. It has been over one year since our last classes, but I plan on returning to agility sometime next year I hope.


----------



## jennretz

Melfice said:


> My pups really miss their agility classes, but I don't have the extra income to keep them in class right now. It has been over one year since our last classes, but I plan on returning to agility sometime next year I hope.




I've been researching ways to build your own agility equipment on Pinterest. Some of the basics can be built inexpensively. My step/son is going to help me with an a-frame, dogwalk and teeter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melfice

jennretz said:


> I've been researching ways to build your own agility equipment on Pinterest. Some of the basics can be built inexpensively. My step/son is going to help me with an a-frame, dogwalk and teeter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow thanks for the info! I'm going to see about building and teaching my own pups. They should remember the commands from class, and I think it will be great to work on agility with the pups again 

Thanks again for your reply


----------



## jennretz

It looks like basic jumps are pretty easy to build from PVC pipe. I would love to see if you end up building any 

This is going to be our winter fun project.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

If you do end up building your own jumps please would you share the directions? I have a set I bought at home but would like to have a set for our lake home and I really don't want to spend a whole lot of money on a second set. I know I could just haul the ones from home with me every weekend (since they are portable and have a carry case) but since I can't even remember to bring my glasses with me each time I am not the most efficient packer...so any suggestions on how to build them would really be appreciated. Thanks! PS Bailey and Jack would like to say thanks too


----------



## jennretz

I will be happy to share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Some video of Duke at agility..,
> https://vimeo.com/189565820
> 
> https://vimeo.com/189565870


_*Great*_ work on the teeter/seesaw! Griffin's idea of agility is stepping *over* a log rather than walking around it.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## jennretz

Deb - I saw a newfie pup the other day when I was out walking my boys. Oh my goodness, what sweet fluffiness  I was completely smitten...

Give Griffin a big hug!

Jenn


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Deb - I saw a newfie pup the other day when I was out walking my boys. Oh my goodness, what sweet fluffiness  I was completely smitten...
> 
> Give Griffin a big hug!
> 
> Jenn


Thanks, Jenn. Hug Duke and Charlie for _me_. I have Golden fever _all_ the time.

Deb


----------



## jennretz

Duke's been sitting like this more and more. There are some missing clearances in his pedigree. Think there is anything to worry about?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Duke's been sitting like this more and more. There are some missing clearances in his pedigree. Think there is anything to worry about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about his right hind paw being turned out? At first I wasn't even sure what you were referring to. What is missing on his clearances?

Deb


----------



## jennretz

Actually, the left is turned out the same as the right. I had reached out in another thread to learn how to read clearances partly because he was doing this and partly because someone I know is looking for a puppy and loves Duke. I wanted her to be fully aware of the missing/failed clearances. Is this a normal way to sit or is he uncomfortable and turning out to be comfortable?

Duke's dam's dam had no elbow clearance and there is a failing elbow and failing hip on her sire's get.

Pedigree: Carriage Hill's Duke


----------



## NewfieMom

jennretz said:


> Actually, the left is turned out the same as the right. I had reached out in another thread to learn how to read clearances partly because he was doing this and partly because someone I know is looking for a puppy and loves Duke. I wanted her to be fully aware of the missing/failed clearances. Is this a normal way to sit or is he uncomfortable and turning out to be comfortable?
> 
> Duke's dam's dam had no elbow clearance and there is a failing elbow and failing hip on her sire's get.
> 
> Pedigree: Carriage Hill's Duke


I would never have thought that Duke was uncomfortable. You are far more observant than I am, *Jenn*. This is way above my pay grade. I hope some experts on clearances weigh in! I would love to learn more.

Hugs,
Deb


----------



## jennretz

I think I worry too much. It's probably nothing...


----------



## G-bear

Has he maybe just been sitting like that since his fall? I haven't ever noticed him sitting oddly in any other photo you've posted of him. Maybe it's due to pain from when he hit his back a couple of weeks ago? Have you asked your vet about it?


----------



## jennretz

It started before the fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

If I stare intently enough and maneuver just so, I bet he'll feed me 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalhayd

Ha! That looks familiar!!


----------



## G-bear

I have a sneaky suspicion that it was a highly effective tactic. It always works around here too.


----------



## jennretz

G-bear said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that it was a highly effective tactic. It always works around here too.




It did lol, he got a handful of treats. My husband doesn't quite get that's reinforcing the behavior he doesn't want ;-)

Duke doesn't do it as persistently with me. I say no once and he lies down. With Steve, he 's on him like glue!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Duke is relentless in trying to find ways to sneak his jolly ball inside 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

That is priceless!! How can you say no to that face!!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> That is priceless!! How can you say no to that face!!




Lol! I just have to remind myself of the damage and havoc he creates with it....we have this battle multiple times a day and sometimes he is successful getting it in (if my back is turned....). It does not matter that he does have a smaller one for the house. It has to be this one!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

But 'that' one is no where near as good as 'this' one!! 
You might have cave and go out and play with him!?


----------



## jennretz

He does try to get me to come out with him. I think he needs to come in, but it's all a ruse. As soon as I open the door, he picks up the ball and races away. I do go out a few times a week to play. We can't have Charlie out there, because he thinks it's an invitation to play with Duke and then it just becomes a mess! LOL


----------



## Charliethree

No doubt! 'Divide and conquer!' I have no doubt your boys' 'needs' are well taken care of! 
They to try to make us believe they are somehow missing out though.


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> No doubt! 'Divide and conquer!' I have no doubt your boys' 'needs' are well taken care of!
> They to try to make us believe they are somehow missing out though.


My husband was joking the other day and said that if he were to come back to live another life he would want to be "my" dog....>


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> My husband was joking the other day and said that if he were to come back to live another life he would want to be "my" dog....>


Too funny! I am sure my hubby would say the same thing!


----------



## G-bear

Both of you are inspiring. Any of us would like to come back as one of your dogs. Few human in the world are blessed with the amount of love that your dog's receive. I love the photo of Duke with his ball. How can anyone resist that face?


----------



## jennretz

He's like, "Love me, love my jolly ball! We're a package deal!!"
[emoji57]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

How could anyone NOT love that boy (even with the jolly ball-lol)?


----------



## jennretz

Duke's new ball seems to be a hit 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

He looks like one happy boy. Santa knew he'd been good all year!


----------



## jennretz

He's loving the new ball and it's not super hard so can be his indoor ball....let's see if he stops being so obsessed with getting the jolly ball in the house LOL


----------



## jennretz

Does the way Duke is sitting seem normal? 
He's been sitting this way more and more and I'm wondering if his hips bother him?





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Does he sit like that all the time? From what I have read, it could be as sign that he is having a bit of trouble with his hips, possibly arthritis settling in or it could be a result of 'too much' fun? (Not what you want to hear, I am sure, but a vet check, (or even a call to your vet), might be the next best step )


----------



## jennretz

That's what I'm thinking. He's due for his Morris Foundation annual check-up. I'll show her these photos. He's been sitting this way more and more and I've also sensed his hesitation with the jumps at agility.


----------



## Charliethree

I understand the concern, we know when something doesn't seem 'quite right'. Hope everything turns out okay for both of your sakes!!


----------



## G-bear

The way Duke is sitting is similar to the way Gracie began to sit as she has gotten older. You can probably see in my signature photo she sits a bit hunched over and her back feet are splayed out sort of lIke Duke's in the photo. Gracie has arthritis and takes Tramadol for it. You are so turned in to your dog's behavior and what is normal that you are so observant to notice a different sit posture in Duke. I am sad to admit I did not notice it until my vet diagnosed the arthritis in Gracie.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

Duke is so handsome. I've never observed how Tucker sits.


----------



## jennretz

I sent the pictures to Duke's vet and she thinks I need to get him in for x-rays. She agrees that the way he is turning his right leg out might mean hip dysplasia....:-(


----------



## Charliethree

Sorry to hear that! but try not to worry too much, (I know it is easier said than done our minds go to 'worst case' scenario), try to stay positive, it _may _be a sign of dysplasia, it _may_ be a sign of something else.

Hang in there!! It will be okay!!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Sorry to hear that! but try not to worry too much, (I know it is easier said than done our minds go to 'worst case' scenario), try to stay positive, it _may _be a sign of dysplasia, it _may_ be a sign of something else.
> 
> Hang in there!! It will be okay!!


Thanks! I just have had a "feeling" that something is off and this started before his fall on the coffee table. He hesitates on the jumps in agility anymore and last weekend he sat down during our walk. He's been sitting that way more and more and I really started noticing it around October. Appointment is tomorrow afternoon for x-rays.


----------



## Charliethree

Kudos to you for 'knowing your dog', and trusting your 'gut' - it speaks to the amazing relationship you have with both of them. 

Hope it turns out much better than you expect!!


----------



## Charliethree

Thinking of you and Duke today, sending positive thoughts, hope you receive some good news.


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Thinking of you and Duke today, sending positive thoughts, hope you receive some good news.




Thanks Sarah! Appointment is at 3 and she may have to sedate him if he isn't relaxed enough. Fingers crossed....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Jenn*

Jenn: 

Saying a prayer for Duke, please keep us posted!


----------



## jennretz

Karen519 said:


> Jenn:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying a prayer for Duke, please keep us posted!




Thanks Karen. I will post an update tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Sending good thoughts for Duke (and you) today.


----------



## jennretz

Pulled muscle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Wow! I have been checking on and off since about 3:30 to see what you found out. It is not good that Duke has a pulled muscle because I am sure that it hurts your poor boy, but I am really, really relieved that it was not something more serious! Hopefully he can heal and be back to his old self soon. I'm so glad it was something treatable


----------



## jennretz

Thank you! You guys are all so supportive. I'm so relieved  His hip xrays look great. The vet actually thinks this hasn't properly healed from when he fell. It's his right groin muscle. So no agility for the next 3-4 weeks for him or active daycare for a minimum of 7-10 days. I'll have to let him and Charlie out separately to keep them from wrestling. This is not going to be fun for the next couple of weeks LOL.

We're going to start laser therapy tomorrow morning for the next 4 weeks at 2xweek. He can still do walks and can do swimming lessons. So I have him signed up for swimming for the next two weeks. Depending on how he's doing, he can potentially go back to daycare play area in about 1 1/2 weeks. I'm going to have to ask them to kennel him during the day with some small walks in there. She also wants me to start him on tumeric as it's a natural anti-inflammatory. 

I sure wish I had gotten insurance on him when he was a puppy...

ETA - she wants him to lose more weight. It's crept back up to 79.1 lbs.


----------



## Charliethree

Wow!! What a relief that is!! A bonus to know he has good hips - to boot! 
I 'second' the turmeric, have recently start giving it to both Milo and Kaya, and it has been very beneficial for them.


----------



## G-bear

Jen, if I ever get sick I would like you to be in charge of my care. I am always in awe of what you do for Charlie and Duke and now, less than 2 hours of seeing the vet, you not only have a plan for Duke's care you have put it all in place. I am, once again, blown away by your love, caring, planning and efficiency. I am guessing Duke will be back to his old self in no time. Poor boy has to give up his agility for a bit but I suspect that he will love the swimming. Gracie swims throughout the summer (I put a life jacket on her to keep it easier on her joints) and I am able to occasionally allow her to swim in the winter as PT. Since she has arthritis I have seen it to be very beneficial for her. She loves it and hopefully Duke will also.


----------



## jennretz

G-bear said:


> Jen, if I ever get sick I would like you to be in charge of my care. I am always in awe of what you do for Charlie and Duke and now, less than 2 hours of seeing the vet, you not only have a plan for Duke's care you have put it all in place. I am, once again, blown away by your love, caring, planning and efficiency. I am guessing Duke will be back to his old self in no time. Poor boy has to give up his agility for a bit but I suspect that he will love the swimming. Gracie swims throughout the summer (I put a life jacket on her to keep it easier on her joints) and I am able to occasionally allow her to swim in the winter as PT. Since she has arthritis I have seen it to be very beneficial for her. She loves it and hopefully Duke will also.


Sandra - you have a gift for making folks feel like they are awesome, when I know I'm just ordinary.  Duke does love swimming. Two years ago I had Charlie in swimming therapy and one day Steve couldn't pick up Duke and I had to bring him with. There was absolutely no way he was going to sit on the side of the pool and we had to give in to him. He got to swim with Charlie for 10 weeks and loved every minute of it!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Wow!! What a relief that is!! A bonus to know he has good hips - to boot!
> I 'second' the turmeric, have recently start giving it to both Milo and Kaya, and it has been very beneficial for them.




You were so right to say not to fear the worst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> You were so right to say not to fear the worst
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went through a couple of lump removal surgeries with two of the dogs, Kaya had a 'hard' one on her ribs, sweated bricks, prepared for the worst, and hoped for the best. Turned out to be okay!


----------



## G-bear

jennretz said:


> Sandra - you have a gift for making folks feel like they are awesome, when I know I'm just ordinary.  Duke does love swimming. Two years ago I had Charlie in swimming therapy and one day Steve couldn't pick up Duke and I had to bring him with. There was absolutely no way he was going to sit on the side of the pool and we had to give in to him. He got to swim with Charlie for 10 weeks and loved every minute of it!


Jen, if you were simply "ordinary" the world would be a whole lot better place than it is....you are amazing. I rest my case.


----------



## jennretz

This is what his vet is recommending for Duke...750 mg/day for him at 79.1 lbs

https://smile.amazon.com/Turmeric-C...High+Absorption+Formula+With+95%+Standardized


----------



## Charliethree

Though it is very unlikely to cause any reactions, consider giving it to him for the first time when you can keep an eye on him for a while. (or perhaps give a half dose?) 

Turmeric/curcumin is pretty amazing stuff, use it myself, have never had any problems with it, and has been very helpful!!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Though it is very unlikely to cause any reactions, consider giving it to him for the first time when you can keep an eye on him for a while. (or perhaps give a half dose?)
> 
> Turmeric/curcumin is pretty amazing stuff, use it myself, have never had any problems with it, and has been very helpful!!




How long do you think? If I get it tomorrow I'm home on Saturday to start it.

What symptoms can it cause? Vet said it was pretty well tolerated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

If there is going to be a reaction, it is rare that there is, it would most likely occur within 2 to 4 hours, and most likely it would be an upset stomach. I give it to the dogs with their morning meal, they had no problems with it at all. I give them this one:CurcuminRich? Theracurmin? - Natural Factors

I may be overly cautious, but any time I give my dogs something new (medication, supplement or food) I like to keep an eye on them for at least a couple of hours.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*



jennretz said:


> Pulled muscle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jenn: So glad that it's not more serious. Hugs and kisses to Duke!


----------



## jennretz

Thanks Karen. The main thing is to keep him from twisting it or jumping which is hard with him  If you know what the exercise "steps" look like from step class, I put one of those by the side of the bed so he doesn't have to jump up onto the bed. He's actually adjusted to that part pretty well.

I'm going to break out the "mind" games today....clicker trainer with treats, box with kibble and anything else I can come up with. It's so cold in Chicago that if we do go for a walk it's going to be a short one.


----------



## Charliethree

It can be tough to keep them from over doing it! But gives us the opportunity to practice our skills, and explore new ways to work their brains, and tire them out.


----------



## Karen519

*Duke*

I think the steps by the bed is an excellent idea! I KNOW hold cold it is in Chicago!!:frown2:
We actually got 2 inches of snow here in Loudon, TN, on Friday and Saturday, and it's been 18 degrees for the last two days. By Thursday or Friday the temps are supposed to be in the 60's.


----------



## jennretz

Duke absolutely loved swimming tonight  I think he could have kept going forever. He's always full of energy and between no playing in daycare, shorter walks because it's cold and no agility...he needed an outlet. He's completely passed out on the bed now  

Daycare told me that they had to let Charlie into Duke's pen today. He kept trying to get in by Duke and finally they let him because he was getting stressed. He just wanted to lay by Duke. That shows me how attached/safe he feels withDuke. Yesterday at agility, Charlie was hesitant and anxious without Duke. He rallied with lots of treats and pets but doing things independently is a challenge for him. Do you think it's bad that he's that dependent on Duke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

I don't think Charlie's dependence on Duke is a bad thing at all, there is nothing like a rock solid friend to help ease the road to a happier, safe and trusting life. However, as much as they love to be together, Charlie no doubt, finds a sense of 'security' in Duke, we need to help them build the confidence 'to go it alone'. Starting with short separations, going to agility where he can have fun, separate walks,(fun and lots of rewards, and even at home (if you are not) taking them outside (or into separate rooms) one at a time for playtime or training time. It doesn't mean we suddenly pull them apart and make them spend the day, or long stretches of time, totally isolated from each, they need to 'practice' being independent from each other.

I have the same thing happening with Charlie and Milo, it takes time for them to build the confidence, to be comfortable enough to do things without their 'partner' - their 'safety net', but when we work at their pace!! it will happen.


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> I don't think Charlie's dependence on Duke is a bad thing at all, there is nothing like a rock solid friend to help ease the road to a happier, safe and trusting life. However, as much as they love to be together, Charlie no doubt, finds a sense of 'security' in Duke, we need to help them build the confidence 'to go it alone'. Starting with short separations, going to agility where he can have fun, separate walks,(fun and lots of rewards, and even at home (if you are not) taking them outside (or into separate rooms) one at a time for playtime or training time. It doesn't mean we suddenly pull them apart and make them spend the day, or long stretches of time, totally isolated from each, they need to 'practice' being independent from each other.
> 
> I have the same thing happening with Charlie and Milo, it takes time for them to build the confidence, to be comfortable enough to do things without their 'partner' - their 'safety net', but when we work at their pace!! it will happen.


This makes a lot of sense. I do take each of them down to the basement separately to play the box game, or the cup game and lately I've been doing the four paws on a matt game with them. I don't walk them separately because Charlie just goes on high alert then. But it's something to work towards.


----------



## Charliethree

I understand what you are saying about Charlie going on 'high alert', and of course, we want to avoid stressing them out more, but if we ask for a little more at a time, they are usually willing to trust us, and to try.


----------



## jennretz

Duke had his second laser session tonight. He's curled up next to me sweet as can be


----------



## Charliethree

Hope that Duke is feeling better, behaving himself so he can heal up and get back to playing and doing those things he loves to do.


----------



## jennretz

Duke at swimming today https://vimeo.com/199481717


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I don't think it's my imagination, but I don't see Duke sticking his right leg out anymore. Ten days break from daycare, swimming and laser therapy 2xweek the last two weeks and no agility. He's curled up next to me right now sleepy as can be after a walk and swimming.


----------



## jennretz

Duke and his jolly ball 

https://vimeo.com/201555691


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo loves his jolly ball, too!


----------



## jennretz

tikiandme said:


> Cosmo loves his jolly ball, too!




Duke and I have an ongoing (ok daily) battle on him trying to get it inside LOL. After getting cracked in the shins a few times we decided to make it an outside toy. Duke clearly has a different opinion ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

tikiandme said:


> Cosmo loves his jolly ball, too!




How is sweet Cosmo doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Duke is like, 'Well maybe if I just take this over here, she won't know that I have it in the house.'


----------



## tikiandme

He is hanging in there, never regained the mobility he had before he went in for his third Adequan shot in Nov. I think he struggled and hurt himself, but of course, nobody at the vet's will admit it. But I only blame myself for agreeing to do the shots there instead of insisting on doing them myself at home. One of my biggest regrets. But he still gets around, And he still has both a good appetite and a tremendous lust for life. Thanks for asking.


----------



## jennretz

tikiandme said:


> He is hanging in there, never regained the mobility he had before he went in for his third Adequan shot in Nov. I think he struggled and hurt himself, but of course, nobody at the vet's will admit it. But I only blame myself for agreeing to do the shots there instead of insisting on doing them myself at home. One of my biggest regrets. But he still gets around, And he still has both a good appetite and a tremendous lust for life. Thanks for asking.


If he did struggle, they won't admit it. I'm sorry he's still having some mobility issues. He's one of my favorites on the forum and I'm glad to hear he still has a good appetite and enjoys things


----------



## jennretz

Duke's first day back at agility in about 4 weeks..,,he did pretty awesome

https://vimeo.com/201606869


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

So sweet, love that wagging tail! Someone is really happy to be back 'at it'! Go Duke!!


----------



## tikiandme

Good boy, Duke! He really enjoys agility.


----------



## jennretz

Duke has his annual Morris Foundation Lifetime Study physical this Thursday. For the past few years we've had a hard time getting a urine sample from him. I was so excited to plan ahead this year and ordered a urine collector. This is not quite what I was expecting. I have soup ladles bigger than this! My mother thinks the neighbors are going to get a good laugh at my expense and I think she is right 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Good luck, Jen. It does not look like it is going to be an easy task. I'm glad to hear he is able to return to agility. He's doing awesome and I am impressed by his tunnel running. Great job, Duke. You rock!!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

You're going to be very lucky to catch anything in that, Jenn! Duke is doing so well!


----------



## jennretz

The urine collection was surprisingly easy! It helps that Duke squats like a girl. It was harder to withstand his pleading look when he realized he wasn't getting breakfast











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Duke settled in for the pre-game puppy [emoji190] bowl











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I don't know if I could ❤ this boy any more ....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Awww Duke....how could anyone NOT love him? He's such a sweetheart♡


----------



## Charliethree

They make it so easy to love them!


----------



## jennretz

Happy 5th Birthday Duke! Love you!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Happy Birthday you beautiful, sweet boy? Don't sleep through your special day because I know you mom, dad and Charlie have something special planned for you!


----------



## jennretz

G-bear said:


> Happy Birthday you beautiful, sweet boy Don't sleep through your special day because I know you mom, dad and Charlie have something special planned for you!




He had an upset stomach last night so I think we'll have to hold on his DQ. Poor boy was awake quite a bit of the night until the pepcid kicked in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday Duke, I hope you have a wonderful day! xxx


----------



## jennretz

The plush toys were a bust but Duke likes his new ball  

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10211145837115930/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

I would say that he loves it and would really like to share it with his brother, Charlie. A little game of pull looks to be in the making Glad he is feeling better and is able to enjoy his special day!


----------



## jennretz

We've had a nice long weekend with relaxing days  Back to regular routine tomorrow.


----------



## Charliethree

Happy Birthday Duke!! Lucky boy to get some new toys to share with Charlie!


----------



## tikiandme

Oh. my goodness. I'm so sorry I missed your Birthday, Duke. I hope it was a very good one. Keep that party going!


----------



## jennretz

tikiandme said:


> Oh. my goodness. I'm so sorry I missed your Birthday, Duke. I hope it was a very good one. Keep that party going!




Duke had a great birthday He even got a couple bites of DQ later in the day. Spoiled boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Duke isn't spoiled, he is worth it all! All of our fur kids are...at least that is what I tell DH every time I buy more treats and toys. Lol.


----------



## jennretz

This medical onsie is actually for Charlie but used Duke as my guinea pig 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Duke looks somewhat less than thrilled to model it but he is a very good sport


----------



## jennretz

G-bear said:


> Duke looks somewhat less than thrilled to model it but he is a very good sport




My husband said it was less than dignified and Duke knew it ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Poor Duke! But he will do anything to help his brother Charlie...even humiliate himself


----------



## jennretz

Dukers cracked me up last night. I had told him "bedtime" which is his cue to go upstairs. Instead he was at the base of the stairs barking furiously at something. He would not go past it and I had to laugh; this ball was in his way....


----------



## G-bear

He was just letting his mom know that there was still a little clean up for her to do before she went to bed


----------



## jennretz

Couldn't love ❤ Dukers any more. Celebrating his five year anniversary as a Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study participant...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Haven’t posted new pictures of Duke for awhile.

Annual hate the booties picture 










Being cuddly for once; with his favorite ball too











A rare moment that Duke and Charlie rested together 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

